# Flashlights in TV shows and movies



## square11098

Anyone know what flashlights they use in CSI (Las Vegas, NYC, Miami)?
I've noticed that in some episodes for CSI:LV, they've used either SF M3s or M4s.

As for movies, in the first parts of National Treasure, Nicholas Cage and crew seemed to be using SF M6s.

Thoughts? Comments? Observations?


----------



## Size15's

Welcome to CPF!

Yes, we do notice flashlights used in TV shows and movies etc.
There are threads on this very topic every once in a while.

Al


----------



## Mags

CSI does use M4s. I believe they use the X5s often too.


----------



## joema

In earlier seasons, CSI:Las Vegas used Streamlight Scorpions a lot. More recently they use Surefire M4s a lot, but still a few Scorpions.


----------



## nc987

The One with Jet Li, swat team used the Surefire Universal systems on their rifle.


----------



## elgarak

Sign of being a flashaholic: You use the back and still button on TiVo and DVD player whenever a flashlight passes by, to identify it (even if other family members are present).

At the beginning, CSI:LV was using Streamlights almost exclusively (Scorpion and UltraStinger). The UltraStinger was quickly replaced with SF M4s.

The first LED they used was an Inova X5. They still mostly use Incans, they photograph nicer. LEDs are too blue, and produce a cold and harsh look on film. However, on CSI:Miami they used an L4 a bit. Also on CSI:Miami I saw a SL Strion.

Law & Order uses mostly a Scorpion.

Star Trek Enterprise featured a modified M4, I think. They mounted a collar with blue LEDs behind the head. On the trivia track on the DVDs they mentioned how happy the set and prop designers were about the development of blue LEDs, which they did not have during the early 90s on Star Trek:TNG, DS9 and Voyager.


----------



## square11098

Ah good point, I forgot to mention that Innovas were used on CSI.
Another movie that just came to mind where a SF was used - A Sound of Thunder with Ed Burns. They used a modified looking M4. Good story, very badly-made movie.


----------



## CLHC

There are many television shows and movies that use flashlights and like everyone else here tend to look more closely at them.

In the movie Panic Room (with Jodie Foster) it's a SureFire 6P that the little girl used to Morse-Code for help. . .Had a clicking sound to it—hmmm. . .

The one I kind of don't agree with is the Mag-Lights used by the Secret Service men in the movie Transporter2. I thought the U.S.S.S. were issued SF 6P/6Z if I remember reading that correctly in one of the gun magazines.


----------



## madecov

Tonights "Supernatural" used a SF M4


----------



## Icebreak

CHC said:


> In the movie Panic Room (with Jodie Foster) it's a SureFire 6P that the little girl used to Morse-Code for help. . .Had a clicking sound to it—hmmm. . .


I came across that DVD in the 5 dollar bin at Wal-Mart recently and bought it. That was pretty cool. The camera appears to travel into the pipe up to the flashlight and does a macro shot of the filiment. Yes. Rewind/Slowmo/Pause.


----------



## zespectre

Somebody beat me to the Surefire M4 on Supernatural.
-Lost has at least one Surefire 6P and what may have been a 9N
-Invasion has military guys using angle head lights and the ranger guy using a Streamlight.
-Surface had a guy on the ocean research vessel with what I think was an Inova T3 or T4 (he was in the background fixing something).
-NCIS has had too many different lights to count.


----------



## jtice

I really liked the hand diving HID lights they used in "The Cave"

Till I looked them up....
10W HIDs with 5 hour (huge) battery pack, $650 to $1200 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sween1911

In "The Hunted" with Benicio Del Toro, there's a scene in which a host of cops swarm a factory or something, all of them armed with 9P's with turboheads.

In "Hide and Seek", the Sheriff check's out the house with is what I think a 12PM. Hey Al!


----------



## Size15's

House of Haunted Hill (I think it's the last remake) had 12PM's
They do get a lot of use, that is until the M4 came along.

1st Episode of Stargate SG1 Season 9 had them using M4's.
Strange how they needed a real illumination tool when they already had some cheap excuse attached to their P90's


----------



## elgarak

In "Blood Work" Clint Eastwood uses a SF 6P and an M4 with Turbohead, if I remember correctly. In the end he chases the bad guy into a dark shipwreck at night, _and leaves his nice lights behind_. Jeez, this scene made me angry. The most tension came from the fact that he couldn't see, but just _ten minutes ago_ he had an M4!


----------



## BrianChan

Anyone knows what light Keanu Reeves use in Constantine? It's mounted on his crossbow.


----------



## Mark2

elgarak said:


> The most tension came from the fact that he couldn't see, but just _ten minutes ago_ he had an M4!



I guess he was out of lithium cells. 

Once in an emergency situation another person needed a flashlight and all I had to give was an M3 with HOLA. Every 15 minutes the person came to me with a dim beam and I had to change the batteries. An hour later I was out of spare cells. The person had no idea of the cost of the cells or the light and was even complaining about the light getting very hot and not illuminating the other side of the river well enough because of the "broad" beam. No light covers all situations... (Still like the M3 very much, it's just not a light for S&R.)


----------



## FNG

Also seen a few SF M6's in this week's INVASION.


----------



## sr45

I'm pretty sure Chief Wiggum on The Simpsons uses a Mag 3-D cell.


----------



## ob1

in Las Vegas (Not CSI Las Vegas) I saw them use a Streamlight TL-2 or TL-3


----------



## LetThereBeLight

This past Monday...CSI Miami...the blonde was getting on another CSI about not having fresh batteries in the "MagLite" in the "kit". I don't know if the actors know they are using hi-tech lights or not...I don't know if the show's producers want them to make it know that they are knowledgable about the fact that they are using a hi-tech light. They usually use SureFire's from what I can remember...maybe that was just a slip of the tongue?

John


----------



## Firebladz

LetThereBeLight said:


> This past Monday...CSI Miami...the blonde was getting on another CSI about not having fresh batteries in the "MagLite" in the "kit". I don't know if the actors know they are using hi-tech lights or not...I don't know if the show's producers want them to make it know that they are knowledgable about the fact that they are using a hi-tech light. They usually use SureFire's from what I can remember...maybe that was just a slip of the tongue?
> 
> John


 
I saw that episode too, I think they just used "maglite" because it's probably the most widely recognized name in flashlights...

Firebladz.


----------



## Firebladz

P.S. the movie "Darkness falls" is a flashaholics wetdream LoL  

uh oh, this is my 100th post does this officially make me a flashaholic???

Firebladz.


----------



## voodoogreg

I rarely watch TV "show's" much, when i do tune in it's history ch, TLC, discovery, etc. (really have gotten sick of all the forensic death, blood, autopsy crap) But I do watch movies and, (give me a break here :sweat "Crossing Jordan". It's funny and still has a little substance, and a strange cast.
They use streamlight's pretty much exclusively from what I can see.

It seems that the most visable Company on media seem's to be Streamlight. VDG


----------



## LEDMaster2003

In a movie about an earthquake a girl uses an old Eveready All American lantern

In an episode of MythBusters they had some incans and a blue X5.

Also notice in alot of shows how they mess up an incan's color and usually make it a bluish-white color?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

On "The X-Files", they frequently use MaxaBeams, even in situations where such a large or bright light is unwarranted.


----------



## voodoogreg

The_LED_Museum said:


> On "The X-Files", they frequently use MaxaBeams, even in situations where such a large or bright light is unwarranted.




Yeah, so does dog the bounty hunter, pointing it in perp's eyes a foot or two away for a good while. I ain't smartest tool in the box but aren't those HID thing's a bit strong for even iced out G's to handle? VDG


----------



## mykall

I was trying to determine what Jennifer Love Hewitt was using
in that new show she's in "The Ghost Whisperer" or something like
that. Dont' know why I was watching that (and probably never again )
Anyway she went in the basement with the flashlight and at first it looked like 
an SF but then looked like it might have been an SL. Never really got a 
good look at it though.

MB


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

In the first episode of _Ginger Snaps_ (that cool werewolf flick) the girls use what appears to be a Streamlight Strion, which was plugged to its charger on the wall of their little backyard house.

Anyone have seen this movie??


Oh, the Discovery Channel's Mythbusters frequently use an Inova X5 with blue LEDs, they also have a boring 3D mag.


----------



## square11098

Just saw Doom last Friday and it looked like they had some sort of SF hooked up to those rifles of theirs. There was also a part where one of the guys used a red LED to check the eyes of the "rookie". Kind of surprising that one of the "Marines" had his light go out...and he didn't even have a back-up light.

Also saw The Day After Tomorrow on cable for the first time, and noticed that they seemed to be using SF M6s.


----------



## UVvis

FNG said:


> Also seen a few SF M6's in this week's INVASION.



Ok,

What is this Invasion show I hear about? I only get armed forces feed and have never heard of it.


----------



## pathalogical

The one movie that really stands out for me is the scene in ET: Extra Terrestrial. The part where they are walking through the foggy forest with their bright lights piercing through the fog. I hope I'm remembering my movies correctly. I'm sure it's been on tv a few times since and it always reminds me of the first time I saw that movie. What kind of light were those ?


----------



## elgarak

If I remember correctly, the flashlight's in E.T. looked like Mags. However, they were probably modded to exhibit higher brightness. You need a LOT of light to expose film correctly. Unmodded Mags typically are not bright enough, if you want to see the actors, the set AND the flashlight-light.


----------



## Schuey2002

sween1911 said:


> In "The Hunted" with Benicio Del Toro, there's a scene in which a host of cops swarm a factory or something, all of them armed with 9P's with turboheads.


Those turboheads looked like SRTH's.. :naughty:


----------



## sween1911

Schuey2002 said:


> Those turboheads looked like SRTH's.. :naughty:



Those lights are just awesome in usage. You know, that movie was on the other night. My wife was telling me something, and I did that husband trick where you turn your whole head, but keep your eyes on the TV. I couldn't stop watching as they had just entered that dank dark warehouse area and those SF's began piercing the darkness. "Yeah honey... uh huh.... mmm hmmm.... of course I'm listening to you.... "


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN

I've been noticing that on CSI NY, they've been using SF A2's w/ Red LEDs, the character that was doing autopsies that is now in the field is using one.
They've been using more and more LED Surefires in CSI Vegas & especially Miami--- Yeah I caught the maglite reference in the Miami episode too, don't know why they just didn't say "flashlight" and kept it generic---


----------



## Skyclad01

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> In the first episode of _Ginger Snaps_ (that cool werewolf flick) the girls use what appears to be a Streamlight Strion, which was plugged to its charger on the wall of their little backyard house.
> 
> Anyone have seen this movie??


 

Ginger Snaps is a GREAT movie!!! The entire trilogy is actually!


----------



## Size15's

I quite liked the first movie. (I've not seen the others)
I don't think it could have been a Strion, the movie is too old.
Likely a Stinger the style is pretty consistant.

Al


----------



## CLHC

SureFire's M6 appear on the show _Without a Trace_ occasionally. . .


----------



## Craig720

*Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*

What kind of flashlights do the brothers carry? I am unable to ID them.


----------



## Polar_Hops

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*

I wasnt able to idnetify them either. One thing i did notice is that they are longer, with a fairly larger head than body. Maybe a stinger HP? I'd have to see the show some more.

Is it me, or do they make flashlights seem sucky in shows/movies to creep people out more?


----------



## Craig720

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*



Polar_Hops said:


> I wasnt able to idnetify them either. One thing i did notice is that they are longer, with a fairly larger head than body. Maybe a stinger HP? I'd have to see the show some more.
> 
> Is it me, or do they make flashlights seem sucky in shows/movies to creep people out more?



I thought the flashlights themselves looked cool. The heads definitely got my attention.

The reason flashlights in TV shows or movies about the paranormal or supernatural might appear to malfunction is that when an entity manifests itself (meaning we can see it), that visual manifestation requires power -- energy. 

The energy must be drawn from somewhere. 

The energy comes from you (you feel cold or lightheaded), your flashlight's batteries (the beam dims or dies), and your camera's batteries (camera will cease operating).


----------



## briteguy

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*

I am pretty sure they are SF M-4s.


----------



## Craig720

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*



briteguy said:


> I am pretty sure they are SF M-4s.



Wow. That's one big light.

Damn. Now I have flashlight envy again.


----------



## zespectre

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*

At one point when they threw open the trunk for some reason I'm pretty sure I saw a Surefire M4. I'm also pretty sure I saw a 6P somewhere in there too and what might have been a turbohead along the way (couldn't see what body)


----------



## Blazer

OK expert Flashaholics, I've been searching for a while and couldn't find anything about the movie S.W.A.T. and the flashlight that is used on their submachine gun. I've pasted a picture in here, it's not the greatest but can anyone tell me what the light on the gun is.

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/swat/site/downloads/collinsize1.jpg


----------



## Navck

In some of the X-Files episodes, Mulder and Skully carry a 6p or something that looks like a 6p with dead batterys.
In others, they carry a ever dimmer M*g 2 or 3 C/D cell (Can't tell)


----------



## pr5owner

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> In the first episode of _Ginger Snaps_ (that cool werewolf flick) the girls use what appears to be a Streamlight Strion, which was plugged to its charger on the wall of their little backyard house.
> 
> Anyone have seen this movie??
> 
> 
> Oh, the Discovery Channel's Mythbusters frequently use an Inova X5 with blue LEDs, they also have a boring 3D mag.


 
yeah gingersnaps is a canadian film, theres ginger snaps 2 and 3 as well, dont remember the flashlight however i do have the movie so ill check it out later


----------



## CLHC

Blazer said:


> OK expert Flashaholics, I've been searching for a while and couldn't find anything about the movie S.W.A.T. and the flashlight that is used on their submachine gun. I've pasted a picture in here, it's not the greatest but can anyone tell me what the light on the gun is.
> 
> http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/swat/site/downloads/collinsize1.jpg




That appears to be a Millennium Dedicated Forend Model AB Series 9V w/2.5" Bezel a.k.a. M500AB/M510AB. The claimed output on that is 225 Lumens max and was intended for close to medium range applications. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Size15's

The "AB" and "M97" Millennium WeaponLights use the same TurboHead and Lamp Assemblies as the M3T.

BTW, the lumen output is not a "maximum" or "peak" of 225 lumens for the MN16. SureFire doesn't rate it's products like that. The maximum is likely to me in the order of 300 lumens but only for less than a minute. SureFire's lumen output are realistic based on the runtime/output curves etc.

Al


----------



## CLHC

Well put Al.

I was just quoting from their, SureFire Tactical Products 2005

_"225 lumens max output*"

*Using optional ultra high-output lamp_

Page 23


----------



## Size15's

yeah I realise :shrug:
Each year they get better at producing accurate information catalogs which is the main thing. They have a complex and ever changing product range. I don't envy the job of the people trying to make sure the details are right.


----------



## voodoogreg

Size15's said:


> yeah I realise :shrug:
> Each year they get better at producing accurate information catalogs which is the main thing. They have a complex and ever changing product range. I don't envy the job of the people trying to make sure the details are right.



SF are my favorite overall light in the world, bullet proof, tougher and brighter then anything,,, but some times we all make the technology sound the the 1-3 $Mil digital protool's studio's I make my living in  VDG


----------



## Sleestak

elgarak said:


> If I remember correctly, the flashlight's in E.T. looked like Mags. However, they were probably modded to exhibit higher brightness. You need a LOT of light to expose film correctly. Unmodded Mags typically are not bright enough, if you want to see the actors, the set AND the flashlight-light.


 
IIRC, the flashlights were stock, but one of the effects the used was sensitive film that made the lights look fiercy bright. They filmed in a very dark environment with very sensitive film, and that made the lights look very bright. Can't remember exactly, but something I saw somewhere on special effects.

I think the reason they did this was the same reason the X-Files always used Maxabeams - to project a 'beam' effect through the humidity/dust and produce a 'close in effect'. Provides for more tension in the X-Files, because it gives a kind of tension due to a perceived 'crush' of environment. Also, instead of a simple flashlight in their hands, and a spot of light chasing around, they get the neat effect of this blue beam lancing around.

In Close Encounters, I think the effect was done to provide an E.T.'s perspective of the oncoming humans: terrifying pursuers with lights that would absolutely not fail to find him. I think that the lights here were meant to be an extension of the people holding them, their beams were connected to the people by the visible 'beam' and its touch was almost the same as having one of the humans grabbing him with a hand. The thing that makes him burst into a run is when one of the light beams starts lighting him up.

Again, I can't remember where I saw this, but it was a 'making of' kind of thing. In several places, they kind of make the movie from E.T.'s perspective.


----------



## Sleestak

Sleestak said:


> IIRC, the flashlights were stock, but one of the effects the used was sensitive film that made the lights look fiercy bright. They filmed in a very dark environment with very sensitive film, and that made the lights look very bright. Can't remember exactly, but something I saw somewhere on special effects.
> 
> I think the reason they did this was the same reason the X-Files always used Maxabeams - to project a 'beam' effect through the humidity/dust and produce a 'close in effect'. Provides for more tension in the X-Files, because it gives a kind of tension due to a perceived 'crush' of environment. Also, instead of a simple flashlight in their hands, and a spot of light chasing around, they get the neat effect of this blue beam lancing around.
> 
> In Close Encounters, I think the effect was done to provide an E.T.'s perspective of the oncoming humans: terrifying pursuers with lights that would absolutely not fail to find him. I think that the lights here were meant to be an extension of the people holding them, their beams were connected to the people by the visible 'beam' and its touch was almost the same as having one of the humans grabbing him with a hand. The thing that makes him burst into a run is when one of the light beams starts lighting him up.
> 
> Again, I can't remember where I saw this, but it was a 'making of' kind of thing. In several places, they kind of make the movie from E.T.'s perspective.


 
Also wanted to add: I've always gotten a kick when someone is using a Maxalight on a show. When they pan the light around, they are always very careful not to put the beam into the camera lens. They try to be careful and keep from blasting it with light. 'Skully' was better at it than 'Mulder,' because he sometimes kind of whited out the camera for a second or two.


----------



## LowBat

In the remake of Battlestar Galactica, Starbuck climbed inside a downed Cylon raider and used a Streamlight Scorpion held in her mouth.


----------



## Stream

BrianChan said:


> Anyone knows what light Keanu Reeves use in Constantine? It's mounted on his crossbow.



Looked like some sort of specially built light to me. It seemed to be the same color and styling as the crossbow, probably a specially made or restyled common flashlight modified with HID and CR123 batteries.

You gotta love the way he banishes demons in the film: "Into the light I command Thee!" Try that one the next time you're trying to convert a non-flashaholic lol 



LetThereBeLight said:


> This past Monday...CSI Miami...the blonde was getting on another CSI about not having fresh batteries in the "MagLite" in the "kit".


I haven't seen that episode, but I remember another reference to MagLite on CSI: Miami. In an episode where a bank robbery is committed during a Tsunami (using the Tsunami as cover). The detectives go over a hardware store receipt from one of the suspects, one of the items they read out is "a MiniMaglite". To me this just smacks of product placement. Product placement seems to be very common on TV shows and even in Movies (remember the clever Chevy billboard in Constantine?). Unenlightened people watching the show will instantly jump to the conclusion that the actors on the show are using Mags, boosting Mag sales and reinforcing the widely held misconception that Mags are so great. I remember a time when I thought all the flashlights I saw on TV and in movies were Mags lol. 



CNTSTPDRMN said:


> I've been noticing that on CSI NY, they've been using SF A2's w/ Red LEDs, the character that was doing autopsies that is now in the field is using one.
> They've been using more and more LED Surefires in CSI Vegas & especially Miami---


In the first season of CSI: NY I only ever saw Scorpions (it seemed to be the only flashlight they used). Same with CSI: Miami, except some LED lights that I've been unable to identify (probably Surefires, like you mentioned). On Vegas the two lights they seemed to be using exclusively were SL UltraStinger and SL Scorpion (xenon). Not sure how many seasons behind we are over here in Norway so you guys may have noticed something I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Kershaw

On the UPN series Veronica Mars, Kieth Mars (Veronica's father) uses a surefire M3t for his night time detective work.


----------



## Kershaw

Firebladz said:


> I saw that episode too, I think they just used "maglite" because it's probably the most widely recognized name in flashlights...
> 
> Firebladz.


 
Check out this link. Scroll down to "Maglite" on the list of tools.


----------



## CLHC

Fox's television series "_*Bones*_" was another one that showed a SureFire (6P or G2?—forgot) where the FBI agent was chasing that Ranger in the woods. He dropped it and it failed on him. Now, what's with that? He he he. . .


----------



## mossyoak

in the movie "the island" ewan mcgregor uses a inova x5


----------



## castmem

In season 1 of "24", Jack Bauer towards the end of the season uses a SF M6 i believe.

My question is this. In the first Jurassic park, what all flashlights are used??


----------



## yellow

Funny that most of the lights used (and mentionned here) would be totally useless in reality (most of the SFs and so on) because of the short runtime.

f.e. in Riddick: a bunch of 9N turbo-heads (lighting Vins back)?
40 mins runtime lights on a space-ship as emergency lights?


----------



## winny

castmem said:


> My question is this. In the first Jurassic park, what all flashlights are used??



If you refer to The Flashlight Scene, it was a MaxaBeam.

This thread should be mearged with my old one. See here


----------



## Size15's

yellow said:


> Funny that most of the lights used (and mentionned here) would be totally useless in reality (most of the SFs and so on) because of the short runtime.



I guess that's true because the cameras need the high output of SureFires.
The exception of course are "Special Forces" and "SWAT" type lights that are mostly off-the-shelf SureFire WeaponLights. The "SWAT" movie being a good example, and Bad Boys II (Will Smith had an M6 for several scenes) etc.


----------



## Stream

Kershaw said:


> Check out this link. Scroll down to "Maglite" on the list of tools.


It says "Maglite: High-powered flashlight with a sturdy metal housing" That just goes to show what I was saying earlier, this is paid-for advertisement! 

I also found this reference to Maglite in the episode archives. I have never once seen any of the actors use Mags :shakehead. 

I wonder how much Maglite is paying for this advertisement? They seem to get mentioned a lot, and the fans buy Maglites along with CSI kits. Probably a very lucrative deal.


----------



## LEDMaster2003

In Toy Story 2 at 00:15:42 there is a minimag on a table at the yardsale. (Appears to be missing its tailcap.)


----------



## Lit Up

Just caught a couple back to back episodes of The X Files on TV.

They were using what looked like black, rubberized (possibly) 6 volt type lanterns.


----------



## Brighteyez

CSI Las Vegas has been a showcase for flashlights ever the shows inception. The preference of flashlight brands used is more likely tied to whichever company bids highest for the product placement rather than a particular preference on the part of the producers. Companies generally pay a fee everytime their product appears in a TV show or movie. So everytime you see the lid on someone's Dell laptop or the back of an Apple monitor, you can be sure that Dell or Apple are going to be shelling out some bucks for that. Though quite honestly, I have to wonder how many members of the mainstream audience would know or even care what brand of flashlight they might be using on CSI:Wherever.


----------



## CLHC

Brighteyez said:


> . . .quite honestly, I. . .wonder how many members of the mainstream audience would know or even care what brand of flashlight they might be using. . .



The general populace doesn't care. To them it's just a flashlight. You can hear the enthusiasts in a theater though. A couple of times I can heard some say "SureFire!" when there's a scene with it. Response from people around individual is "_ssshhh!_" or "_shut-up!_" See, they don't know. But we know!


----------



## Brighteyez

Probably explains why I don't go to theaters very often  .
I did notice the SL products early in the series, and the first thought that popped immediately into my mind was "product placement". Guess I'm not dyed enough in the proverbial wool? ;-) 



CHC said:


> The general populace doesn't care. To them it's just a flashlight. You can hear the enthusiasts in a theater though. A couple of times I can heard some say "SureFire!" when there's a scene with it. Response from people around individual is "_ssshhh!_" or "_shut-up!_" See, they don't know. But we know!


----------



## Knifemaster

The rumor is that MagLED will debut this Sunday on 24

:candle:


----------



## CLHC

Knifemaster said:


> The rumor is that *MagLED* will debut this Sunday on *24*



Interesting. . .I remember that either the director or producer contracted with *Laser Devices* for the *Operator* series which have been seen on the show. Will see this Sunday though.


----------



## Aristo

The_LED_Museum said:


> On "The X-Files", they frequently use MaxaBeams, even in situations where such a large or bright light is unwarranted.



I remember seeing mags in use on that show also, more earlier years though, as well as many other 90s LEO shows


----------



## Kershaw

On NCIS the agents use SF M3 and M4s and it seems like they never have to put in fresh batteries.


----------



## Knifemaster

Did anyone see the light used in the van on 24? Any pics?:naughty:


----------



## pathalogical

Knifemaster said:


> Did anyone see the light used in the van on 24? Any pics?:naughty:


I watched 24 because someone posted that it was to be an up and coming MagLED. To me it looked quite large, like a D-cell type light. I have not reached flashaholic status, so I hope someone can fill us in and enlighten us. Wait, I've reached enlightened status...what's that I hear ?...a choir of angels...what's this above my head...a halo !!! no, it's just a burnt out light bulb...


----------



## mitchfried

Looked like the kid had a Tigerlight in the back of the van in 24 last night. The gold band was a giveaway.


----------



## liquidsix

HAHA! I think CSI is what turned me into a flashaholic! I mean I always used to love my mag 3d cell but that's because (as they say on 3rd rock from the sun) "it's nice to hold"


----------



## CLHC

I totally forgot that the 5th season of "*24*" premiered last night. . .


----------



## square11098

It was a quick scene, but in the full trailer for The DaVinci Code, it seems the lead actress is using an Innova with Blue LEDs.


----------



## TigerLight Pro

pathalogical said:


> I watched 24 because someone posted that it was to be an up and coming MagLED. To me it looked quite large, like a D-cell type light. I have not reached flashaholic status, so I hope someone can fill us in and enlighten us. Wait, I've reached enlightened status...what's that I hear ?...a choir of angels...what's this above my head...a halo !!! no, it's just a burnt out light bulb...



TigerLight is on 24 and several other shows and movies, The TigerLight has been used on every season of 24.


----------



## dagger10k

Did anyone see Sin City? The motorcycle cop was shining a magcharger at Clive Owen's face from about 1 foot away. Seems a little obnoxious to me...


----------



## Skyclad01

Tactile weapon lights on The Negotiator. SureFires maybe? I cant say.


----------



## Chris201W

In S.W.A.T. the bad guy, Gamble uses what I think is an A2 when they're in the sewer. Looks like 3 white leds, and later it's incan...

Only thing is, he clicks it on. The A2 doesn't have a clickie switch, does it?


----------



## stevesurf

Alias last year had an unusually painted black Inova 24/7

CSI LV (also last year) had an episode with an Inova X5 UV LEDs


----------



## JimmyB

No, it doesn't have a clickie and doesn't make noise when activated. That doesn't mean that sound effects won't be added though. Kind of like when someone whips out a Glock and shoves it in someone else's face; you often hear a metallic sound like a hammer cocking or something. I guess the production folks think it adds drama/excitement or something. 

JimmyB





Chris201W said:


> In S.W.A.T. the bad guy, Gamble uses what I think is an A2 when they're in the sewer. Looks like 3 white leds, and later it's incan...
> 
> Only thing is, he clicks it on. The A2 doesn't have a clickie switch, does it?


----------



## winny

A bit of-topic...

In Coldplays music video "Talk" they are using what looks like 3.5 MCP Thors with terrible dounut-holes.


----------



## dagger10k

Chris201W said:


> In S.W.A.T. the bad guy, Gamble uses what I think is an A2 when they're in the sewer. Looks like 3 white leds, and later it's incan...
> 
> Only thing is, he clicks it on. The A2 doesn't have a clickie switch, does it?



It could be a different LED/Incandescent hybrid too, like the Streamlight Twin task, which is a clicky.

Note: I did not see this movie, it's just a guess.


----------



## carrot

JimmyB said:


> No, it doesn't have a clickie and doesn't make noise when activated. That doesn't mean that sound effects won't be added though. Kind of like when someone whips out a Glock and shoves it in someone else's face; you often hear a metallic sound like a hammer cocking or something. I guess the production folks think it adds drama/excitement or something.


Very true. Most people seem to think movies are 'unrealistic' without exaggerated sound effects.


----------



## Lit Up

Aristo said:


> I remember seeing mags in use on that show also, more earlier years though, as well as many other 90s LEO shows



I saw some mags in the X file episodes on TV I just watched. This time, Mulder had what looked like a VERY bright Solitaire in his mouth and Scully had what looked like a 2D.

Hmm Lanterns, soli's and 2D's
I think they're closet flashaholics.


----------



## voodoogreg

Looking past the obvious atrac,, uh distraction's "crossng jordan" seem's to be all streamlight, charger unit's and scorpion's. VDG


----------



## CLHC

Re-run of last night's Law & Order SVU they were using Streamlights (long skinny w/big head) and Maxa Beam.


----------



## markk

The guy on "Dirty Jobs" on Discovery Channel uses a Pelican M6 - the one with the silver finish.


----------



## Boris

As far as i've seen, this is the detail... 
CSI:LV : at first, Stingers mostly, and scorpions. some X5T, and in one ocasion a blue one. then, they changed to mosly SF M4. i also saw some Uk 4aa in a few chapters (clearly visible in one were a Building goes down and Catherine use two of those in a helmet.) 
CSI:Miami : They use mostly Scorpions, But i have seen Delco using an SF L4.
CSI:New York : They started using Pelicans M6, But in the second season, they started using SF A2, with red leds. there are some scenes were you can see it clearly, when the red leds goes on. (what can i say, i'm a csi fan)


----------



## Dan_GSR

*flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

Russian vampire movie called Night Watch
main character uses a flashlight as a weapon 
watched it today....pretty good movie



http://movies.aol.com/franchise/indiefilmguide/spotlight/night_watch_movie


----------



## CLHC

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

From Russia with Blood eh? Nochnoi Dozor. . .

Know what kind of illumination tool was used? Just curious that's all. . .


----------



## xdanx

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

In the Movie *Heat,* Robert DeNiro uses a MagLite to beat the living S*** out of a security guard Ouch!


----------



## Flakey

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

dude someone from this forum probably wrote that script LOL, Photons of doom! only on CPF!


----------



## Dan_GSR

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

looked like some really old cheezy flashlight

but he used the "UV" light
had an interesting looking "bulb"
purely for show, but he's seen screwing in a bulb that looks like a black rock/crystal


----------



## InfidelCastro

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*



xdanx said:


> In the Movie *Heat,* Robert DeNiro uses a MagLite to beat the living S*** out of a security guard Ouch!




Totally, haven't seen that movie in a long time, but I think it was at least a 3D, ouchies...


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

DeNiro used a Streamlight like an SL-20, and didn't he beat up the killer who ran out on him?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

Wasn't a MaxaBeam made "UV" for Blade to use in the movie "Blade" ?


----------



## LEDcandle

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*



Size15's said:


> Wasn't a MaxaBeam made "UV" for Blade to use in the movie "Blade" ?



That was a maxabeam??
Now that you mention..... hmm..

I knew nothing about flashlights when I watched that... haha..
I think a regular maxabeam would have fried that slob anyway


----------



## AlexSchira

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

Butterfly Effect. Very graphic use of a 3D Mag, just like the real security guards do it.


----------



## missionaryman

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*

I want a flashlight like the ones they use in the TV series "LOST" what's it been about a year on the island and the thing's still pouring out lumens from the same two CR123's...


----------



## Santelmo

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*



Dan_GSR said:


> looked like some really old cheezy flashlight
> 
> but he used the "UV" light
> had an interesting looking "bulb"
> purely for show, but he's seen screwing in a bulb that looks like a black rock/crystal



Yep. The light itself was just a typical, cheap, "your-dad-might-have-one-too" 2 C'er. The "bulb" was indeed some sort of crystal to project the light similar to a laser against the the vampires. 

BTW, GO SEE THIS FILM! Night Watch is to Russia what The Matrix is to the US! Broke all records and elevated the sci-fi genre to a new level there. Its also part of a (oh no, not again) trilogy: Night Watch, Day Watch and then Dawn Watch.


----------



## yellow

the books (both: night and day watch) are great,
the movie sux

And I already considered the limited budget, plus usually I like "other" movies,
but I get some problems, when I like a book and the movie is very very very very far from it. Even for no reason
(other example: starship troopers, for quite some years my No.1 SF-book, and the movie is just junk)

back to topic:
in Pitch Black, didnt Vin Diesel light his 9N on one of the creatures and burn its skin?


----------



## jd37352

Can anyone ID the flashlight Sophie Neveu (played by Audrey Tautou) is using in Da Vinci Code? U can see it briefly in the trailer.


----------



## Lee1959

In Ghosthunters they have used either C or D Maglights and Inova X 5's. 

Mythbusters I have seen several X5's and Jamie had a silver Inova in a belt sheath in one recent episode. 

In Digging up History and Deepsea Detectives they used what looked like Underwater Kinetic dive lights in a recent episode.


----------



## Lee1959

Saw what looked like an Inova X5 on Dirty Jobs last night.


----------



## Lee1959

In Digging up History last night Josh used a Streamlight Stinger.


----------



## tdurand

Not that I'm that much of an X-files geek anymore, but I remember reading that the show couldn't afford to keep the Maxabeams on set beyond the second season due to the insurance cost and rental fees. Subsequently, they had to use "cheaper" lights in all later seasons.


----------



## CLHC

Saw the previews for the upcoming movie remake of *Poseidon*. I thought the lights being used by the characters looked like Turbo-Headed SureFires, only in Safety Red/Orange. Maybe it's a Nitrolon version? I was thinking that because of the T-Head with the "fins" at the base where it screws onto the body. Anyone saw or know if that is so? Possibly just for the movie itself?


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I always wonder why the people on 'Most Haunted' carry only mags (Rarely) or the most pathetic plastic 2 aa cell pr type bulb torches in pitch darkness at places reputedly haunted by quite nasty and vicious spirits!!!!
I think I could find something better to rely on.
Hats off to the sound man who has taken to carrying an INOVA T2 in his recorder bag ready for instant use!

By the way, does anybody know what the torch was that they use on the Tom Hanks version of Apollo 13 - it looks like a prototype minimag but with a cylindrical bezel. Was this Hollywood or NASA?? 

In the later 'From the Earth to the Moon' TV series they have a similar torch-gold in colour but stubbier, a bit like a modified 6P original SF.?



... may God have mercy on it's soul...


----------



## martytoo

Jack Bauer had a light with a nice pattern as he attempted to get to the offending computer on Monday the 13th's episode.


----------



## Agent_K

jd37352 said:


> Can anyone ID the flashlight Sophie Neveu (played by Audrey Tautou) is using in Da Vinci Code? U can see it briefly in the trailer.



This one?











Could be one of these


----------



## Robban

Do you guys think I should continue to work on this page and make it fully functional?

http://www.movieflashlights.com


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Robban said:


> Do you guys think I should continue to work on this page and make it fully functional?
> 
> http://www.movieflashlights.com




Yeah! Go for it! You're going to need a lot of contributions to fill up though!

Good luck.

Here's a test, what is the light used in the new Doctor Who series ep 'the Long Game' - it looks like a construct but it is actually an off the shelf torch!

See Ya...


----------



## carrot

Robban said:


> Do you guys think I should continue to work on this page and make it fully functional?
> 
> http://www.movieflashlights.com


It might be easier to just run the MediaWiki that powers Wikipedia and CPFWiki and let CPFers contribute.


----------



## Robban

carrot said:


> It might be easier to just run the MediaWiki that powers Wikipedia and CPFWiki and let CPFers contribute.


But where's the fun in that? Then I don't get to code anything  Actually quite a bit of it is already working but I need to add finishing touches. You know, silly things like security and such


----------



## CLHC

martytoo said:


> Jack Bauer had a light with a nice pattern as he attempted to get to the offending computer on Monday the 13th's episode.


I read that the producer of the show bought several pieces of Laser Devices in 6V and 9V. I believe that is the one that the character Jack was using, because of the tell-tale button tail-switch which one could see at a moments glimpse. . .


----------



## bfg9000

CHC said:


> Fox's television series "_*Bones*_" was another one that showed a SureFire (6P or G2?—forgot) where the FBI agent was chasing that Ranger in the woods. He dropped it and it failed on him. Now, what's with that? He he he. . .


 Agent Booth gave it to a homeless guy who had been cleared of murder on yesterday's show. He'll need to wash lots of windshields to buy batteries and lamps for it!


----------



## Praxis

Actually, on last night's episode of Bones (03/22), both Agent Booth gave the homeless guy a Gladius. You could see the name and body shape very clearly as he handed it over (I suspect that was deliberate product placement) Makes you wonder where a homeless guy is going to get CR123s. My girlfriend thinks I'm crazy because I got all excited by seeing a Gladius on TV. Too bad they didn't use the strobe in the show, that would have been very cool underground.


----------



## Lee1959

Mike Roe on Dirty JObs often uses an Inova X0.


----------



## Knifemaster

On Dog The Bounty Hunter they used a THOR and some other lights. But I was rolling on the floor when his wife mentioned in one episode that man think flashlights are cool :lolsign:it was when Dog was looking for a bull horn. Is Dog a flashoholic?


----------



## cyberhobo

What were the crew carring in the latest King Kong?


----------



## Knifemaster

cyberhobo said:


> What were the crew carring in the latest King Kong?



Candles :lolsign:


----------



## CaLux

Robban said:


> Do you guys think I should continue to work on this page and make it fully functional?
> 
> http://www.movieflashlights.com



Yes, keep it going and going


----------



## LEDMaster2003

Last night on _ Made in America _ they visited Pelican and they showed some lights that FF's had and were burnt/melted pretty well, but still worked.


----------



## Sixpointone

In the movie "Alone In The Dark" Tara Reid was using a Flashlight. And although I thought that was cool, I have no idea what type.

That is mainly due to me looking more at her, and less at the Light itself.


----------



## Icebreak

I haven't read this whole thread so, my apologies if this is a repeat.

In the movie "Oxygen" the vic uses a Mag 3D without regard to power conservation. Eventually uses the Mag on the perp. The perp was displeased with the results.


----------



## Lee1959

How about an almost light, lol, one of the funniest flashlight (or almost) moments on tv. I was watching cleaning out old tapes and it had a Ghost Hunters episode where a newbie Ghosthunter was given a little girls tiarra by Steve (found on a dresser) and told it was a headlamp and he wore it the rest of the night and kept reacing up and trying to figure out how to turn it on, lolol.


----------



## carrot

I need help identifying the flashlight featured in CSI Vegas season 2, episode 14 "The Finger". It appears at around 30m into the show, when they're searching for something in the sewers. It looks like a plastic body incandescent to me, and at first I mistakenly identified it as a Surefire 8NX, but the ribbing makes it look like it is not. Here's a screencap (sorry, it's the best one I could get).




And another light I couldn't identify from that episode... it has a rounded tail.


----------



## Dr_Joe

I drool everytime I see a Maxabeam in a movie or TV show.

 
Did anyone notice there was a SF-E1E clipped to the shoulder of Lara Croft's wet suit in the second movie ?
 
What's wrong with me  here's Angelina Jolie, dripping wet in a skin tight wet suit and I'm looking at her flashlight


----------



## LEDninja

In the movie Inside Man one of the bank robbers used what looked like 6V lanterns to knock out the security cameras.


----------



## dragoman

anyone remember the Xfiles flashlights with the clear plastic lens?

Made the light go out in 360 degree vertical circle....they used those for years, always wondered what they were.

dragoman


----------



## IMTRBO

I just saw the latest episode of The Amazing Race Season 9, and there's a scene in a vehicle (car, I think) where someone used what looks like a handheld LED flashlight, but I can't seem to Identify it. It looks like it takes 2xAA cells, has a smooth silver metal body with a rubber head and little rubber tailcap. Anybody have any idea what it was?


----------



## Aristo

On the episode of bones where booth gives the "mole person" guy a SF they are using X0s earlier on. I've noticed the use of X0s a lot in shows lately and the use of M6s too.


----------



## Aristo

oh ya on X files late at night I saw a 6p and a 9p in use, an m1 in one epi

one guy is using an m6 on surface, the last episode of the season, shows the light quite clearly, I was like SWEET. After seeing how damn bright that was on tv I was like I NEED ONE. They prolly didn't have to use much set lighting. The light looked like a few 500watt work lamps were on before the 2 people headed towards it found the guy.


----------



## fleshlite

Last night in CSI Miami, there were 2 guys looking around in an old abandoned Hotel using 2 Maxebeams. The output looks a little low but the saean was in the daytime I think.


----------



## CLHC

Like Fleshlite said.

Then there's that science fiction horror movie that just came out—don't know the movie since I walked in to a have a look before moving on to the intended movie—it was either SureFire M4 or SF.M6.


----------



## [email protected]

For those SIFI fans out there, the Wolf Eyes Crocodile HID and the AE PowerLight™ PL24 should be used in the upcoming season of Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis and other SIFI productions. On certain SIFI productions (not sure which ones) they have been using Wolf Eyes M90X Rattlesnake’s and M100X Rattlesnake’s for over a year now. I think I saw an M100X in the movie Earthquake in New York last week. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## greenLED

carrot, that looks like a PentagonLight of some sort? Weird. I hope they're not.

Over the Weekend "Made in America" (Travel Channel) toured the Pelican factory. Neat stuff about lights and their cases. The show is titled -somethings rubberbands in case you want to check the schedule.


----------



## Aristo

[email protected] said:


> For those SIFI fans out there, the Wolf Eyes Crocodile HID and the AE PowerLight™ PL24 should be used in the upcoming season of Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis and other SIFI productions. On certain SIFI productions (not sure which ones) they have been using Wolf Eyes M90X Rattlesnake’s and M100X Rattlesnake’s for over a year now. I think I saw an M100X in the movie Earthquake in New York last week. Did anyone else see it?



man I own all of stargate and ya I'm a dork, but I totally forgot about all the ones I have seen there, the at least 35 mw green lasers they had right after switching to P-90s were a nice touch, and a couple shows started using them right after. They have lots of m3 stremlights on that show. In older seasons some of those 8 mcp hand held tac lights. 
*edit* crap now I'm gonna crack out the dvds thanks guys :lolsign:


----------



## Brighteyez

Yeah, I thought that was kind of funny (actually hilarious.) Two kids running around with $2000 searchlights, going into loot an abandoned building (I guess they call that Urban Exploration these days.) One thought that did pop into my mind was whether or not those kids would have been CPF participants (if the were real and not actors  ). All in all, it looks like a really bad product placement for the manufacturer; it would have been better placed if it was used in a scene with CSIs or a SWAT unit, since the product's appeal and pricing is one that is oriented towards a departmental budget rather than the pocketbook of the average consumer. I certainly wouldn't expect some kid to be going out to drop two large on this light so that they can go break into buildings with it, nor even think that they would need such a light for that purpose.



fleshlite said:


> Last night in CSI Miami, there were 2 guys looking around in an old abandoned Hotel using 2 Maxebeams. The output looks a little low but the saean was in the daytime I think.


----------



## nikon

I just watched the movie A SOUND OF THUNDER. It's based on an old Ray Bradbury story about time travel. Pretty good film. All the good guys and gals carry Surefire M4's.


----------



## Lee1959

Last night was a first for me, I watched my first episode of CSI Miami, and for the first time I can remember someone on TV or in a movie actually named a flashlight by name. 

A guy was killed in a sotr parking lot and one of the cops looked in his shopping cart and said, there is a roll of plastic and a Minimag flashlight in here, and sure enough there it was in the packaging like he just bought it.


----------



## magic79

If you go to the CBS.com website and take the link to CSI, they have a lexicon. In it is "Maglite", yet I have never seen one of the characters use a Mag...always Surefire or Streamlight!

I wonder 1) how much Mag is paying to get the exposure, and 2) why if Mag is paying they don't use their lights? Oh...and 3) why Surefire and Streamlight don't insist they stop calling their lights "Maglites"!

It's here: http://www.cbs.com/primetime/csi_miami/handbook/index.php?section=tools

"Maglight (R) A high powered flashlight with a sturdy metal housing."


----------



## CLHC

"Maglight (R) A *high powered* flashlight. . .":thinking: Unless they've "hotwired" it! :huh:


----------



## winny

EDIT: Removed off-topic comment.


----------



## Robban

Anyone want to see a sneak peak of what I'm working on? 

(linked due to size)
http://files.badlysprained.net/out/173/cpf/mf_02.png
http://files.badlysprained.net/out/172/cpf/mf_01.png
http://files.badlysprained.net/out/174/cpf/mf_03.png


----------



## Brighteyez

I happened to catch that show, though I got a big laugh from that scene. Seems that there is a product placement for Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) with the shopping carts. They're a San Jose based hardware store chain that has been owned by Sears for the last 10 or so years. While OSH has expanded a bit and now has stores all over much of California, there are no Orchard Supply Hardware stores in Miami 

With regards to the Maglight definition ... the people that do the web site, and the writers of the show do not negotiate for the product placements.



Lee1959 said:


> Last night was a first for me, I watched my first episode of CSI Miami, and for the first time I can remember someone on TV or in a movie actually named a flashlight by name.
> 
> A guy was killed in a sotr parking lot and one of the cops looked in his shopping cart and said, there is a roll of plastic and a Minimag flashlight in here, and sure enough there it was in the packaging like he just bought it.


----------



## winny

Robban,

It was you behind that site. Way to go!


----------



## Robban

winny said:


> Robban,
> 
> It was you behind that site. Way to go!


Yup, that's me. And thanks 

Although judging be the complete lack of comments I'm probably wasting my time  But it's ok, I'm just doing it for shits and giggles


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Not that many shows in the UK feature well known brands of torches but an episode of 'Murder in Suburbia' ('ep:3 - Witches') had one of our Heroines wanging about in a spooky basement with a Streamlight Stinger. How very pro for a fictional police officer.


----------



## LEDMaster2003

I just got S.W.A.T. tonight, and was watching the featurettes and saw the lights and said "That's a Turbohead!" Then I came here to see, and they are indeed SF M500ABs, on the M4s revealed in the featurette "Sound And Fury "The Sounds of S.W.A.T""

Even though, on viewing the MP5, the spec says "Surefire Four Arm Lite" ??? It's in some kind of holder, can't find any info on the SF site.


----------



## Mad1

I watched CSI:NY and they sure like to use the Surefire A2 Aviator.


----------



## Size15's

LEDMaster2003 said:


> Even though, on viewing the MP5, the spec says "Surefire Four Arm Lite" ??? It's in some kind of holder, can't find any info on the SF site.



"Forearm" aka "Forend"

SureFire Forend WeaponLights replace the original forends. The switching and WeaponLight housing is incorporated into the forend.

For the MP5 SureFire offers models such as the '628'.


----------



## LEDMaster2003

I knew that, but the people who put together the specs evidently didn't.


----------



## hburner

I just watched the movie Posedian? last night and it had M4s all in it. Orange M4s at that, if those were not modded in any way for the movie, they are sure as heck waterproof!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEDMaster2003

dagger10k said:


> It could be a different LED/Incandescent hybrid too, like the Streamlight Twin task, which is a clicky.
> 
> Note: I did not see this movie, it's just a guess.



I just got to this scene and when he turns it on at first I can see 4 blue LEDs arranged in an X5-style pattern, with the fifth gone...

Of course, then they mention Phosphoizing paint, so maybe it's an X5UV

Also when he has the incan, it doesn't look like an A2, maybe a TwinTask...






This is definitely a good film for us flashaholics, and especially SF fans!


----------



## Size15's

hburner said:


> I just watched the movie Posedian? last night and it had M4s all in it. Orange M4s at that, if those were not modded in any way for the movie, they are sure as heck waterproof!!!!!!!!



The word from SureFire is that since they didn't make 'em specially, they must have been sprayed or re-anodised orange by the prop dept.

The Millennium Series is specifically designed to be capable of being rated waterproof without modification.


----------



## hburner

Glad to know that AL! As I wathced the movie I kept thinking to myself, Man can my M4 hold up that good underwater?!!!!

The lanyards sure came in handy for them also!


----------



## dragoman

Wish the battery life was as good though.....

dragoman


----------



## dano

Made a sticky, for a while, as this seems to be a recurring topic of discussion.

--dan


----------



## winny

One more:
Farscape, season 1, episode 6-8 somewhere, the crew is using two Maxabeams when they enter the abandoned ship. Quite strange to use 1990's Earth technoligy so far out in the galaxy.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Here's an oldie.

I just bought the boxed set of HBO's 'From the Earth to the Moon' and in ep4 the read out a message to Earth using a flashlight. It appears to be gold, like the mag like torch in 'Apollo 13' but is thicker and shorter. I think it is a Surefire 6P or even 3P sprayed gold. It looked very powerful but is a bit anachronistic for 1968!!

Anyone else notice this?

Also 'Most Haunted' continues to have lots of non-branded 2AA cheap lights, generally Pifco's or yellow generics. But the producer has started using a 3D mag now - not with the led upgrade either. I think I would have to have something like a KL3 or KL1 for ghost hunting myself.

Be lucky...

PS - I apologise for posting nearly the same topic earlier in this thread!! I think I must have had a schism, or something.


----------



## Iron Man

New to the forum and this is my first post. I looked for this info on here but was unable to find it. Sorry if it was asked/answered already. 

I just watched Silent Hill and I have a few questions.

1. What kind of light does Rose find in the School? It looks old like 60's style but had a good light output. It had to be modified right?

2. The police officer in the film has some kind of square light on her shoulder. Anyone know what it was? Is it a police issue light?

3. The other light the officer has in the film is that a M6 SureFire?


----------



## Size15's

Iron Man said:


> 3. The other light the officer has in the film is that a M6 SureFire?



Welcome to CPF!
Yes, that is an M6.
Regarding the other questions - I'm sorry I don't know.

Al


----------



## jnj1033

Nyctophiliac said:


> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Also 'Most Haunted' continues to have lots of non-branded 2AA cheap lights, generally Pifco's or yellow generics. But the producer has started using a 3D mag now - not with the led upgrade either. I think I would have to have something like a KL3 or KL1 for ghost hunting myself.




Ghosts don't show up very well under LED light. To see them, you need the more complete spectrum of an incan; same reason some people prefer incans for outdoor activities.


----------



## Jvalera

Posiedon has bright red M4's! used underwater too


----------



## Jvalera

*Posiedon*

Ijust saw the flick and there were about 5 SF M4's used
one natural and four painted red orange to mimic standard emergency items lol ya right. used underwater too


----------



## JasonC8301

*Re: Posiedon*

If you find the orange M3's (seemed a bit short to be M4's), post a link, I am looking for one.


----------



## Jvalera

*Re: Posiedon*

well I do admit my vision aint 100 % at times and could be very well M3's

got to watch it again then...lol


----------



## scott.cr

*Re: Posiedon*

They were M3 Turbos. Powdercoating orange would be ideal, but you'd have to be sure to mask the threads at least on the tail cap end (specifically the small "ring" where the tail switch makes its electrical contact).

I've never had the sack to try to pull apart a $100 Turbohead, but it would have to be disassembled if you wanted to powdercoat the light. I don't think the plastic and rubber bits in the head would survive the baking process. (Or the sandblasting process, come to think of it.)


----------



## Jumpmaster

*Re: Posiedon*



scott.cr said:


> (Or the sandblasting process, come to think of it.)



You shouldn't need to sandblast to powdercoat...Greased Lighning will strip anodizing right off without pitting. Leaves a nice, shiny, smooth surface.

JM-99


----------



## BBL

*Re: Posiedon*

They looked simply painted to me... The orange color wore off thruout the length of the movie 

'why turboheads' i thought the whole time... very inapropriate for closed rooms.


----------



## Size15's

Jvalera said:


> Posiedon has bright red M4's! used underwater too


Yes, we believe they were actually painted orange by the props dept.


----------



## Supernam

*Re: Posiedon*

Speaking of movie flashlights... Silent Hill featured what looked to be a SF M6. It was used quite a lot and was the definition of a SHTF light!


----------



## Iron Man

Thanks Size15's

Hey Supernam we figured out that that was an SF M6 in Silent Hill. My questions were what is that light Rose found in the school? It was old but had a lot of output it had to be modified. And what was the light on the police womens shoulder? The square one she uses when they are in the school.


----------



## Dadof6

I bought a Surefire L2 that was used in the lastest xXx State of the Union movie. With it came the prop L2 they created out of rubber. It's pretty cool but it is simply a created prop. It's also probable that most of the lights discussed in this thread are simply props. Unless it is actually on and shining, chances are it's made of rubber.


----------



## Ruockolt

CHC said:


> The one I kind of don't agree with is the Mag-Lights used by the Secret Service men in the movie Transporter2. I thought the U.S.S.S. were issued SF 6P/6Z if I remember reading that correctly in one of the gun magazines.


Yeah, 6p's have been issued to the Secret Service since the Reagan administration.


----------



## elgarak

Dadof6 said:


> I bought a Surefire L2 that was used in the lastest xXx State of the Union movie. With it came the prop L2 they created out of rubber. It's pretty cool but it is simply a created prop. It's also probable that most of the lights discussed in this thread are simply props. Unless it is actually on and shining, chances are it's made of rubber.


The rubber ones are usually stunt doubles used for the action scenes to reduce chances of injury. I doubt that the production of small quantities of rubber doubles is much cheaper than buying a real flashlight for non-action scenes (well, maybe except M6s).


----------



## Nyctophiliac

It's not out yet but I just worked on a show called 'Losing Gemma' based on the thriller of the same name.

In a dream sequence, our main character wanders through a deserted, crashing airliner using a SUREFIRE M6 for illumination - I think they used smoke/insense to make the beam show up on film, but I had great fun adding 'whooshes' to the sound fx every time she waves the beam past the camera.

Apparently the Director and DOP lit this scene with several surefires as it created the look they wanted.And I suppose that if you want to show a powerful light in hand held form, you can't go far wrong with the M6.

I tried dropping hints but no complementary M6's were forthcoming!! But I'll bet the props department has a few new lights in their arsenal!

The scene is in episode one and the show is really worth a look.


Be lucky...


----------



## bfg9000

*Re: Posiedon*



Supernam said:


> Speaking of movie flashlights... Silent Hill featured what looked to be a SF M6. It was used quite a lot and was the definition of a SHTF light!


 Perhaps even more impressive was that the cheap stamped steel light still worked with 30 year old D-cells. But perhaps batteries don't age in hell, since those "tusken raiders" did cobble up lights using batteries and headlights from 30 year old cars.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I just re-watched _Boondock Saints_, and in the ventilation duct scene (where they're lugging the rope), the two brothers use Mags. Bear in mind that this movie is several years old, so tactical lights were not so popular yet.


----------



## Lee1959

Was watching Dirty Jobs and he was doing a controlled burn with the fire department and they had what looked like UKs strapped to their helmet. I only caught a quick glance but that is what they looked like.


----------



## cave dave

Nyctophiliac said:


> ...
> I just bought the boxed set of HBO's 'From the Earth to the Moon' and in ep4 the read out a message to Earth using a flashlight. It appears to be gold, like the mag like torch in 'Apollo 13' but is thicker and shorter. I think it is a Surefire 6P or even 3P sprayed gold. It looked very powerful but is a bit anachronistic for 1968!!



The real flashlight used by NASA late 60's was a custom brass job with a convex lens on it. About the size of a minimag but with a 6p shape. They have one on display at Dulles Air and Space museum. I took a couple pictures but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Cave dave , wow - so it looks like 'From the Earth to the moon' got it right and 'Apollo 13' got it wrong??


I must go through my copy of both to check.(Yeah, like with all my free time, job,family,torch testing etc.

Be lucky...


----------



## Akubra

Sixpointone said:


> In the movie "Alone In The Dark" Tara Reid was using a Flashlight. And although I thought that was cool, I have no idea what type.
> 
> That is mainly due to me looking more at her, and less at the Light itself.



Not sure if she sported it too, but Christian Slater used an M6 at one point.

In his movie "Mindhunters" they have been using a couple of M6`s as well... .


----------



## Lee1959

One of the people on Bones was just using a black Inova looked like X1 might have been an X5 on the show. was hard to tell you did not see the head or beam and he looks like he has smallish hands so it may have been the X5 because it looks bigger than the X1 in his hands. You could see the rubber and stainless ring on the twist cap though which was a first for me.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I was watching the remake of 'Battlestar Galactica' pilot yesterday (I know ...way late!) and when they go to the arms depot they're all using some kind of spotlight torch with a handle - beam a bit like a maxabeam but obviously cosmetically modified - but when Commander Adama gets trapped in an explosion there's a couple of shots of the chief using a dive torch - looked like a unmodified UK of some description. I think it was a blue Sunlight - seen in very close up - anybody else catch this??



Be lucky...


----------



## postalguy

What did they use mounted on their weapons on the Stargate series?


----------



## Size15's

postalguy said:


> What did they use mounted on their weapons on the Stargate series?



Mostly on the FN P90's we see the StreamLight Scorpion. However, sometimes we also see a taclight with a tape switch which could be a SureFire or a SureFire-Clone

On the MP5's we see what appears to be a standard SureFire 628 forend but if it's not a real MP5 it's like to be SureFire-clone forend too.

Sometimes we see M4's which also have the Scorpion.

Later, the G36K's have Scorpions.

Atlantis use the P90 with Scorpion.


----------



## bimemrboy318

In Kill Bill part 2 when she's buried in the alive... Bud gives her a 2D US Ranger "vintage" flashlight. I have one in my collection. You can clearly see the switch and the nameplate in the movie along with it's distintive shape.


----------



## Akubra

An M4 can be seen quite a bit in the B-horror movie "Toolbox Murders" (2004) by Tobe Hooper.


----------



## Lee1959

On Bones last night she used a blue Streamlight Stylus, I didn't see it yet, my wife actually spotted it, and told me about it lol. I got her one a while back along with several other lights and now she is paying attention to flashlights on tv, lol.


----------



## Blindasabat

*CSI NY - Not what it seems*

CSI: New York yesterday - episode "Not what it seems" - an investigator (Gary Sinise, I think) used either a Surefire A2 or new style L1 to search an apartment. I could clearly see the six sided base to the head and the four flat style body. By the length it was in his hand, it had to have been an A2. Looked like he was using only the LEDs, but the whole scene was dark and the reflecor was totally lit up.


----------



## pathalogical

Anyone watch Dog the Bounty Hunter ? They have a huge spotlight that's about a gazzillion cp. An ideal light for lighting up a 10 foot pathway to a known suspects front door ! They also have some handheld lights too.


----------



## David_Campen

*Flashlights in "The Guardian" movie.*

I just watchd the movie "The Guardian", with a plot involving Coast Guard Rescue Swimmers. The was very little in the way of flashlights. In the Coast Guard barracks room there were some rechargeable Mag lights mounted on the wall. But when these guys went into the ocean it seemed they had no flashlights/helmet lights etc. - whenever they needed illumination they would have to ignite a flare.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Re: Flashlights in "The Guardian" movie.*

Edited, thread merged.


----------



## chesterqw

Dr_Joe said:


> I drool everytime I see a Maxabeam in a movie or TV show.
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice there was a SF-E1E clipped to the shoulder of Lara Croft's wet suit in the second movie ?
> 
> What's wrong with me  here's Angelina Jolie, dripping wet in a skin tight wet suit and I'm looking at her flashlight




LOL, i saw the movie before i was a flashaholic. i was looking at angelina jolie,not the light. maybe someday i will dig out the disc and look out for the E1E.
i was NORMAL!!!111oneoneone


----------



## dagger10k

Did anyone see the flashlight in Sympathy for Lady Vengeance?

It was a 3 cell Surefire with a turbohead, but I'm not sure which model. It was very clearly shown.

I highly recommend the movie; it was a good one. Someone more knowledgeable than myself should watch it and determine what the flashlight was, exactly.


----------



## dragoman

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*

I've also identified a Surefire E2E-GM with the teardrop shaped marks on the bezel.....

Interesting how they add the "click" sound when they twist on the M4s and E2s.....pretty sure they're not clickies as they definately twist them on...

dragoman


----------



## elgarak

On the current episode of "Bones" (4th Oct), they used Gladii. Seems to be a permament extension, since all main characters had one, while the guest star had the standard SL Scorpion (incan). And Bones did not took good care of her equipment. She arrived fresh on the scene with empty batteries; the Gladius blinked.

The teaser ended with a beautiful overhead shot with three (or were there four?) Gladii beams nicely exposed shining up (is this now already a spoiler for non-flashaholics?).


----------



## Lee1959

This morning when I was eating breakfast I flicked through the channels and spotted Kolchak The Night Stalker on SciFi with Darrin Macgavin, one of my fav shows when I was a kid. While watching I saw he was using an old chrome Eveready Penlight  ahh memories, I remember using one about that time too, lol.


----------



## Dark Vapor

Last night on "Jericho" where the kid came upon a stopped train, it looked like he had a Mag 4D (which I have). I thought it was 'cause the shape looked awfully familiar. Except the light beam appeared to be from an incan bulb, whereas I have Diamond DB-3W drop-in in mine. Can anyone verify that it was a Mag 4D on the show?

BTW, I don't watch the show. I was just killing time until "Criminal Mind" came on, and just wanted to get a better idea what the show was about.


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA

Does anyone know which flashlight Samuel L. Jackson uses when he has one in his mouth in the new movie SNAKES ON A PLANE?


----------



## Size15's

FILA BRAZILIA said:


> Does anyone know which flashlight Samuel L. Jackson uses when he has one in his mouth in the new movie SNAKES ON A PLANE?


Looked like a Streamlight Scorpion to me.


----------



## VF1Jskull1

strealight scorpion in tom hanks' "Castaway"...


----------



## Duff72

the show jericho has tons of flashlights. after nuke blast and no power everyone carries lights at night, mostly mags (with no trucks coming in and no electricity to recharge where do they get all of those d cells) no conservation either if 2 people walk together they dont share a light ,they just use 2.


----------



## jlowe2

this is my first post since joining this forum so now i will be looking for flashlights in all the shows i watch! man, i have so much to learn about the different lights!


----------



## Art Vandelay

jlowe2 said:


> this is my first post since joining this forum so now i will be looking for flashlights in all the shows i watch! man, i have so much to learn about the different lights!


Welcome to CPF Jlowe2.


----------



## Changchung

Is amazing were in tv shows we can find the flashlight revolution...

Check this out, this tv show is called South Park...



setImgWidth(); 

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*



dragoman said:


> Interesting how they add the "click" sound when they twist on the M4s and E2s.....pretty sure they're not clickies as they definately twist them on...
> 
> dragoman



Speaking as a sound editor, this is very common. There are various things on shows which will be silent in life (phone buttons, computer graphics, fridges,dogs sidelong looks, safety catches, car central locking, torches etc.) but the addition of a click, beep, growl, etc will be deemed necessary 'for dramatic intent'.

Not always logical but it keeps me in torches and batteries!!

Be lucky...

PS - I hear it rumoured that, on set, Lightsabres don't go 'Vwoooommmmmm' :naughty:


----------



## elgarak

Yup, I starting watching CSI: NY on DVD, and they definitely use Surefire A2s now, mostly with red LEDs, though there also seems to be a blue one there.

Seems like stock A2s, with the twisty, except that they sometimes click. Not always, though. Weird, that.

The sound FX are also one of my pet peeves. Not with regards to flashlights, but guns. 'Cause it's not a gun unless it clicks EVERY time it's brought up to aim.


----------



## pathalogical

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Speaking as a sound editor, this is very common. There are various things on shows which will be silent in life (phone buttons, computer graphics, fridges,dogs sidelong looks, safety catches, car central locking, torches etc.) but the addition of a click, beep, growl, etc will be deemed necessary 'for dramatic intent'.
> 
> Not always logical but it keeps me in torches and batteries!!
> 
> Be lucky...
> 
> PS - I hear it rumoured that, on set, Lightsabres don't go 'Vwoooommmmmm' :naughty:


Or when a late model car with ABS doing 5 mph comes to a screeching stop !


----------



## woodasptim

Watched AVP last night and all the Maxabeams in that show got me seriously wanting one. But you just gotta love it when 3 people in a dark room are using 3 maxabeams to look at something up close  I'm sure it was shot in a lit room, but it still whited out what they were looking at. :lolsign:


----------



## elgarak

I made the error and turned on the commentary on AVP. Man, the director/writer is dense. He spent a great deal bitching and moaning about "those expensive flashlights" (re the Maxabeams), and that they got only three of those, cos they're soooo expensive, and that they had lighting problems because of it. Of course, I know what they cost and what they can do, that film companies can rent them (and what this costs), and how high the budget was. Mr. Anderson, quit bitching. The movie did flop because you're a hack, not because you could only afford three Maxabeams.


----------



## electromage

Did anyone catch what flashlight Liev Schreiber's character used in The Omen? When he was in the graveyard, I thought it was an M6, but it looked too small. I was looking at the stills on IMDB but they didn't help much, also, it looks like it may have been the photographer's flashlight. I guess that movie confused me a bit.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*



pathalogical said:


> Or when a late model car with ABS doing 5 mph comes to a screeching stop !





Whatever is more 'Dramatic' to tell the story.

Another common one. If they're shooting in a house interior, and a charecter opens the front door. There's nearly always the sound of a car passing as it opens just to prove that it is an outside door!! ( Also, nearly all doors squeak in TV and Film land)


If only we got paid in flashlights per effect!!!




Be lucky...


----------



## elgarak

Even better: Screeching tires on gravel...


----------



## Lee1959

Watched a couple of the latest Ghost Hunters last night, did not get the chance to stop them or zoom in to see for sure but it looks as if they have upgraded their flashlights. I think they are using a variety of one and two celled Fenix's, including what I think was one L0P. I also think there was a natural Inova X03, or new versino X0. 

Did not see any of their old D Mags, or AA Minimags they used to much in previous seasons.


----------



## Wetterman

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*



xdanx said:


> In the Movie *Heat,* Robert DeNiro uses a MagLite to beat the living S*** out of a security guard Ouch!



Except that is an SL-35X that he picked up earlier on rack of Streamlights that doesn't show in the movie.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*



> I want a flashlight like the ones they use in the TV series "LOST" what's it been about a year on the island and the thing's still pouring out lumens from the same two CR123's


 
The island seems to have special properties though...Hell, John Locke has recovered the use of his legs...I'd expect at least 250 hours before my batts hit 50% on that place.







CFU


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: flashlight as a weapon in a movie*



missionaryman said:


> I want a flashlight like the ones they use in the TV series "LOST" what's it been about a year on the island and the thing's still pouring out lumens from the same two CR123's...


 
Maybe there was a Flashaholic on the plane with a couple of cases of lithiums in his carry-on.


----------



## nzgunnie

Matt Dilon's character, a cop, uses his SF 9P in the movie Crash.


----------



## Lupercal

I watched an ep of X-Files last night from season 5 (when was that... about 1997/98?).
Some uniform cops (not FBI) broke into a murder scene at night and were carrying what looked like Mag 4Ds. However the things had quite a bright, but very narrow beam. Like, across a room they lit up the suspect's navel and not much else. I just thought, 'if I were arriving in a darkened crime scene, with the murderer still present, I'd like a bit more spill than that."

Same goes for the lanterns Mulder and Scully sometimes carried in the early seasons. They had collossal throw, but a beam as tight as... well, anyway... they'd break into some building the size of a football stadium, and go looking around with a light that brightly illuminated an area about the size of an actual football from 30 yards, with no spill. I always used to think, 'that looks effective, but how much damn use is it?'

My father, g,g grandfather and g,g,g frandfather were all cops. I wonder what they used in the 1800's?

Loop


----------



## Monocrom

Lupercal said:


> My father, g,g grandfather and g,g,g frandfather were all cops. I wonder what they used in the 1800's?


:candle: 

(Sorry, I couldn't resist).


----------



## kelmo

*Flashlight Sighting in "The Omen"*

I watched the latest version of "The Omen" last night. The scariest part of the movie is when Thorn throws a Surefire M6 to the ground. I almost pee'd on myself!!! They should have put a flashlight violence warning on the DVD cover, "Flashaholic discretion advised"

I had nightmares last night...


----------



## postalguy

From Nvidia's website, what kind of flashlight is this supposed to be


----------



## ChristophW

Yesterday on TV they show the movie DRACULA from Wes Craven. 
There are some scenes in this movie were the acters have flashlights, but i don't know which ones they use. Perhaps just for your interest.


----------



## Brighteyez

This one is kind of rhetorical question, but has anyone noticed that they only use lights like Maglites on Jericho? Wonder if their technical guys did their homework and decided that LED lights would kind of make the show less believable.


----------



## Concept

Recently watched The Cave and The Cavern ( The Cavern sucked A$$) and they had a plethora of lights attached to them. Anyone know some of the lights they were carrying as I could'nt make them out.


----------



## Buffalohump

*Re: Flashlights used in TV's 'Supernatural'*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Whatever is more 'Dramatic' to tell the story.
> 
> Another common one. If they're shooting in a house interior, and a charecter opens the front door. There's nearly always the sound of a car passing as it opens just to prove that it is an outside door!! ( Also, nearly all doors squeak in TV and Film land)
> 
> 
> If only we got paid in flashlights per effect!!!
> 
> Be lucky...



My favourite is when people with Glocks point them at the bad guy and you hear the hammer ****.... gotta love that one!! Helloo! They ain't no hammer on a Glock, movie people!


----------



## yellow

> The Cave


most of them real dive lights I guess (extreme focusing)
but the helmet mounted ones, I would think: Led-Lenser Frogman (?)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Wife and I were watching Ghost Whisperer last Friday nite. Melinda hears a noice or sees something and walks toward an abandoned wrecked car carrying her SUREFIRE M6. Wow, great light and kudos to Melinda. Then I realized that the light probably belonged to her husband Jim, a paramedic/firefighter. Great taste in flashlights, as only CPF'er can appreciate.

Bill


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

> Wife and I were watching Ghost Whisperer last Friday nite.


 
I spotted a "Doug Ritter PSK" on that show last week...not exactly a flashlight, but I was pleased that I spotted some useful/interesting kit anyways...






CFU


----------



## Lee1959

I noticed that the Ghost Hunters were using a lot of Minimags again on the live show on Halloween night.


----------



## tedjanxt

Lupercal said:


> Same goes for the lanterns Mulder and Scully sometimes carried in the early seasons. They had collossal throw, but a beam as tight as... well, anyway... they'd break into some building the size of a football stadium, and go looking around with a light that brightly illuminated an area about the size of an actual football from 30 yards, with no spill. I always used to think, 'that looks effective, but how much damn use is it?'



I was either told or read somewhere that the producers always gave M & S actual diving lights (as someone else said, narrow beam, tight focus) as it would give a much better effect when used through the fog machine they almost always have on set  Somehow the tighter beam shows on camera better.


----------



## cutlerylover

I hiope this was not already mentioned but the clone from the movie "the island" used an Inova X5 when he let the moth free...


----------



## rollee

*M3T SureFire in Poseidon*

Just watched the movie and found a surefire in action, used by the lead actor.
Going through hell and saving lives with the SF M3 T and Z45.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: M3T SureFire in Poseidon*



rollee said:


> Just watched the movie and found a surefire in action, used by the lead actor.
> Going through hell and saving lives with the SF M3 T and Z45.



FYI, the M3T comes standard with a Z45 grey lanyard and Z26 TailCap lanyard ring.

The Orange SureFires used in the "Poseidon" were painted or whatever by the film's production team. SureFire did not supply them with orange anodised finish.


----------



## kelmo

On "Threshold," Dr. Molly McCaffery (hubba-hubba) uses a SF M4 with a CB!


----------



## gusmahler

Just curious: in CSI: Vegas, when the CSIs investigate a crime scene, they use their flashlights only (usually). Why don't they turn on the lights?


----------



## woodasptim

For the same reason it's always dark in most of the lab I guess. They must all be flashaholics. Explains the constant swapping of brands/models between shows/seasons


----------



## h2xblive

gusmahler said:


> Just curious: in CSI: Vegas, when the CSIs investigate a crime scene, they use their flashlights only (usually). Why don't they turn on the lights?



I think an explanation when the show was still pretty new mentioned something about how their bright flashlights help pick up clues on the floor, on walls, in cracks, etc.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

h2xblive said:


> I think an explanation when the show was still pretty new mentioned something about how their bright flashlights help pick up clues on the floor, on walls, in cracks, etc.


I work as a military aircraft technician, and when something small (screw, ball bearing etc) is dropped on the floor (smooth shiny concrete floor), the best way to find it is with the flashlight (my SF 8NX, naturally) flat on the floor, sweeping the beam across the surface of the floor to pick up the glint from the metal, I might also lay on the floor and get my eye level down to floor level, this helps too.


----------



## Lee1959

I have done the laying on the floor shining a light across it thing many many times to find my wifes earrings, earring backs and other things on the floors of our home, it really is the best way to do it.


----------



## Brighteyez

There's also the personal safety issue of not touching anything at the scene unless you're sure it's safe. Wanna know how quickly an explosive device can be connected to a light switch and set to detonate when the switch is turned on (less than a minute.)



woodasptim said:


> For the same reason it's always dark in most of the lab I guess. They must all be flashaholics. Explains the constant swapping of brands/models between shows/seasons


----------



## elgarak

For completeness sake: Light switches are good sources of fingerprint and DNA evidence, which they do not want to disturb (US light switches are quite small, so you need to be more careful than with, say, German switches, which are large, flat and usually shiny pieces of plastic and excellent surfaces for prints).


----------



## picard

*what light used in TV show Stargate SG1?*

did you guys identify the flashlight brand used in TV show Stargate SG1? I thought it was surefire M3


----------



## mdocod

*Re: what light used in TV show Stargate SG1?*

I own seasons 1-8 on dvd... throughout I have seen a WIDE veriety of lights... many of them are obvious Surefires (like their weapon-lights)... the occassional M3/M4.. I've also seen a lot of lights I couldn't identify... As I recall, the MaxaBeam has made a few appearances.


----------



## chamenos

*Re: what light used in TV show Stargate SG1?*

I'm not sure about the earlier episodes, but from season 8 onwards they use either SureFire M4s or Streamlight Scorpions for handheld lights. The flashlights mounted on their FN P90 weapons are Streamlight Scorpions as well.


----------



## Art Vandelay

*Re: what light used in TV show Stargate SG1?*

Streamlight M-3 Tactical Gun Mount Flashlight


----------



## picard

If stargate tv show used the surefire M4, was the light producing actual lumens? or was the flashligh modded to appear brighter? 

How come the beam doesn't seem to throw far at all?


----------



## Size15's

picard said:


> If stargate tv show used the surefire M4, was the light producing actual lumens? or was the flashligh modded to appear brighter?
> 
> How come the beam doesn't seem to throw far at all?


Getting high-quality footage from filming in a low-light / no-light environment requires all sorts of expensive equipment and such.
It is far easier and cost-effective to put a filter on the camera or grade in post production to make the set/environment appear low-light or no-light.
SureFires are used because they are so powerful for their size that even in a lit set they cast beams and appear bright when the darkness is added by tricks.
SureFires are reliable and durable and tend to be rented to the production company by prop houses that supply the same units to the next set and so on.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

Size15's said:


> Getting high-quality footage from filming in a low-light / no-light environment requires all sorts of expensive equipment and such.
> It is far easier and cost-effective to put a filter on the camera or grade in post production to make the set/environment appear low-light or no-light.
> SureFires are used because they are so powerful for their size that even in a lit set they cast beams and appear bright when the darkness is added by tricks.
> SureFires are reliable and durable and tend to be rented to the production company by prop houses that supply the same units to the next set and so on.


Absolutely, just go into your kitchen when there's been some grilling going on, a trace of smoke in the air, turn the lights off, and get your Surefire out! The new KL3 heads cast an awesome tight beam in a particle rich atmosphere.


----------



## Coop

Just saw the movie 'Edison' on tv... they repeatedly used a Surefire M6...


----------



## Size15's

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> Absolutely, just go into your kitchen when there's been some grilling going on, a trace of smoke in the air, turn the lights off, and get your Surefire out! The new KL3 heads cast an awesome tight beam in a particle rich atmosphere.


The beams look good to eyes because they are superb at adapting. Record the scene with a camera trying to capture the face of the flashlight user - that's the hard part. You can photograph a beam in a dark room filled with smoke and certainly that's a technique used but in order to capture characters acting on screen it takes different techniques such as filtering or grading a better lit set.

Al


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

In Osmosis Jones, after Drix appears, in the throat, Osmosis uses a "turbohead-style" light., almost like   this.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

elgarak said:


> For completeness sake: Light switches are good sources of fingerprint and DNA evidence, which they do not want to disturb (US light switches are quite small, so you need to be more careful than with, say, German switches, which are large, flat and usually shiny pieces of plastic and excellent surfaces for prints).


 There are some switches here in the US we have these




, although _extremely_ rare.
You're probably referring to



these.


----------



## zerg

anybody know what fox and scully use on X-files? they seem very bright with long throws?


----------



## dragoman

Probably maxabeams.....they were used in the early seasons

dragoman


----------



## Wetterman

They also have used D-cell Maglites. They might seem bright on TV.


----------



## elgarak

99% of the time I see those here in the US:




Typical German ones are like this:


,
though there's a great variety of different designs.


----------



## Size15's

I was going to comment on how sad it was that people were posting photos of light switches... and then I realised I have not one but two webgalleries of flashlights and I had no right to comment!


----------



## elgarak

Well,...

Yes...

You know, I always stumbled (mentally) over the difference in light switches and other technology in certain TV series and movies. You remember the original 60s "Mission: Impossible"? Their missions took them all over the world, including cold-war central Europe. They always reinstalled switches, power outlets, power cables or some such. But, being filmed in Hollywood, everything was US standard. A lot of their missions would have failed in real life, because the installations and procedures are different. For instance, a lot relied on dry walls to have enough room to install some device inside of it. Problem is, a lot of walls in Germany at the time were brick and plaster, with the cables running inside the plaster...

In fact, I was surprised how much the US reality looked like the TV shows (building-technology-wise) when I came over here.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Firstly, Seasons Greetings to all CPFers now that we're in December!

Secondly an obvious choice for all Torchaholics here in the UK.

TORCHWOOD - the new Doctor Who spin off that acts like a cross between X-Files, CSI (take your pick) and Doomwatch (yes, I am that old !) , with a healthy dose of Brookside for good measure.

It seems that for a high tech Alien first contact organization set in cardiff they don't necessarily have the highest tech torches! All we've seen so far are 3D Maglites, Stanley Tripod Led lights and a few silver no brand multi led lights that I have seen on sale at a few hardware shops and 'gadget' type places. 

Nothing too fantastic. I reckon they should all have Ions or Gatlights, Orbs, Alephs, Pilas, Surefires or even Fenixes!

Never mind, the show's not bad, bit of a curate's egg, and the cinematography at least makes the torches they do use look as bright as a serious torch should do.

all they need is a teaspoon and an open mind...




Be lucky...


----------



## Size15's

Torchwood is set in Wales. That says it all really isn't it?


----------



## greenLED

There was a SF M6 on ER a couple of weeks ago (the episode where Dr. Lockheart goes into the almost falling wrecked bus to rescue a woman). Dr. L gives her M6 to this woman's kid and tells him to point the beam at wherever she is working. 

Also, the other night my son was watching Phil of the Future on Disney Channel, and there's this episode/scene where the kids on the show are wearing Inova 24/7's (on strobe) as headlamps.

Did I already mention Mike Rowe was using a Peli M6 (silver) in an episode of Dirty Jobs?


----------



## thunderlight

Here's an interesting picture with UK flashlights. Looks like a Zoom Eled or similar:

http://www.space.com/imageoftheday//image_of_day_061130.html


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Size15's said:


> Torchwood is set in Wales. That says it all really isn't it?




Os gwellych en dda!!! 

Welsh need light too, and I believe they now have internet and one no longer gets burned at the stake if you bring bright light out of your pocket when it's dark.

Snowdonia...a nice place to visit but I still think you should come home from time to time and eat your supper. (?)


Be lucky...


----------



## persoontje

I believe they use Maglites in Spooks. (3D or something like that) :huh2: for such a cool and relastic serie.


----------



## Lobo

thunderlight said:


> Here's an interesting picture with UK flashlights. Looks like a Zoom Eled or similar:
> 
> http://www.space.com/imageoftheday//image_of_day_061130.html


 
Cool pic.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Lobo said:


> Cool pic.



That's not a Zoom, looks like the ordinary 4AA incandescants to me.

It's funny, I had forgotten how important duct tape was to the space programme!


Be lucky...


----------



## slvoid

10 bucks says at least 1 of you will crap your pants when you see a Mclux on tv.


----------



## Chuck289

*Does anyone watch Cops?*

I find myself watching cops alot recently, and I realize that most of the time all i'm interested in is trying to see what flashlights they have. I just spotted what looked like a Surefire 8NX . Anyone else watch Tv shows just to try and ID lights?


----------



## VWTim

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

I watch COPS a lot, but mainly I enjoy watching the dumb people they're arresting.


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

I don't watch cops just for that purpose but, yes I do find myself always chekcing them out..

Sickness I tell you


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

I LOVE COPS...lol, very netertaining, I use to watch it just for the stupid things pople try to do, made me chuckle, but now that I am a flashaholic I find ymself watching for the flashlights...Mostly 4D mags...And they are always in either Forth Worth, Texas...or Jacksonville, Florida...lol...


----------



## duffman

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

haha yeah... i point out the flashlights they use to my friends and they think im a dork... LOL


----------



## abvidledUK

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

They have Cops Weekends here in the UK, on Reality 150 on SKY.

I'll record several DVD's / VHS tapes, they sit nicely in the background until I've run out of other things to watch.

Most episodes appear to be at least 5 years old here


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*



Chuck289 said:


> ...
> Anyone else watch Tv shows just to try and ID lights?


YES!


----------



## light_emitting_dude

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

I watch Cops about 40 hours a week. :lolsign:


----------



## carbine15

slvoid said:


> 10 bucks says at least 1 of you will crap your pants when you see a Mclux on tv.



Your'e on. Wait! you mean that they will crap... how are you gonna prove that?


----------



## abvidledUK

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

So, have any CPF cops appeared in Cops ?


----------



## Icebreak

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

A CPFer that is a LEO and a CPF admin was on COPS.

That show tells a lot but I don't want to go off topic too much.

Some LEOs are more skilled than others.

Some laws are better than others. 

Domestic violence calls take up a lot of resources.

If there is a street fight the guy without a shirt is most likely to be arrested.

I was so proud when they showed an episode that was shot in my city. They pulled over a drunk dressed up in a Santa Claus suit driving a riding lawn mower down the road. He was a happy drunk. Yeeehaww!

Apparently, DUI on a lawn mower is not uncommon but I thought the Santa Claus suit was a nice touch.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

*Re: Does anyone watch Cops?*

Yeah, we get that in tha UK, as others have said ours are a bit dated, but it's still cool to watch.

I also enjoyed the star wars fan film that parodied it "troops".


CFU


----------



## pathalogical

The Day After Tomorrow was on tv last night and had some good scenes with lights. Looked like an M6 and some M3s or M4s. Near the end where the father found his son in the library, they had some spotlights. He shined that light in that girls face and she didn't even squint ! However, that scene where the wolves were on the ship was a bit cheezey.


----------



## herman30

In the latest James Bond, Casino Royale, one of the bad guys are trying to explode a tank truck next to an aeroplane. He uses a small flashlight as ignitor. Question is what brand of light is it?


----------



## Secur1

*Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

As i was watching the latest episode of BSG (BattleStar Galactica Season 3 episode 10 - The Eye of Jupiter) i noticed that one of the actors was using a very uncommon for movie standards light.
By the looks of it it's some kind of 3xCR123A incan, so lets c who can find first what is it and i challenge the rest of you guys and gals to post some screen shots from other movies to continue playing this flashoholic game 
For those interested, screencaps where taken with VLC.


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

huh, well if I had to make an inteligent guess I would say it looks just like a Surefire M4...but that is a bold statement since the picture is so dark and very hard to see or even prove it is or is not...Anyone agree with me anyway on this one?


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

Oh, in case you wondering why I say that I am going by the long slim handle, oversized head/reflector, and self defense/tactical impact bezel...


----------



## 65535

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

Ya I would say m4 or M3 its got the scalloped head.


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

Ok here is a picture from the movie "the score" with deniro...I have no idea what light this is and there is almost no way you can tell by the picture, but...come on guys deniro sporting a flashlight... is that not awesome, lol...:laughing:


----------



## Secur1

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

Hmmm just found another clue to help u along, i watched the scene over and over just in case i can get a better shot to post, but the only thing i could see for sure was the way he turned on the light, it's a twisty not a clicky, so i guess it's not a Surefire M4 or M3.
Also it seems to be in HAIII Natural and it must be a "quality" light since for an incan (judging from the yelow beam) it doesn't give out a donut hole even at close distance so it is very well focused.

Keep em comming ppl


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*

damn...lol, I thought I had it...Oh well, now I am completely stumped...:thinking:


----------



## Secur1

Lol and there i thought i was being original, since i searched for lights and movies and didn't find anything 
Thanks to the mod that merged it


----------



## cutlerylover

*Headlamps on Jimmy Kimmel Live...*

I was just watching Jimmy Kimmel live, not on purpose but I was flipping throuhg the channels and matthew mcconaughey was on thre promoting his movie, but he came on with a gift for Jimmy...Guess what it was...a headlamp! Im not sure what kind or anythgin but he went on to say how he loves to give practical useable gifts to people on christmas, he said he bought hundreds of them to give as gifts...He then demonstrated the different setting it had and how usefull they can be...Supposedly he gave out eletric toothbrushes to everyone last year...Anyway I was excited to see some LED lighting getting a cameo on a talk show...Anyone else catchsee this?


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Re: Headlamps on Jimmy Kimmel Live...*



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95026_(Moderator note: Thanks for the link Tiger, I merged the threads & edited out the inactive link.)
_
That's pretty cool of him - headlamps may not look very stylish, but they're amazingly useful! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

I'm not a big fan of late-show talk shows, but last night Matthew McConaughey was on one of them promoting his new movie, and he gave the show host a PT Eos. Went on to say he likes to give practical gifts and had bought several hundreds of them to give out to friends. McConaughey and the host then put them on and were shining them around.

We should get him on CPF. :devil:


----------



## cutlerylover

*Re: Headlamps on Jimmy Kimmel Live...*

   I forgot about this thread...I just got so excited to see them on TV I jumped the gun and just opened a new thread, sorry mods...


----------



## cutlerylover

Hye, I just opened a new thread about that (forgot about this thread...oops) but yeah I got excited when I saw that too...He was serious about giving them to hundreds of people for christams presents...awesome a celeb who likes flashlights and understands their practical useage and he appreciates the idea!

Of course Jimmy Kimmel was kind of laughign at him...but I always thought he was an idiot...lol


----------



## jlowe2

before i joined here i just looked for knives in the many crime shows i watched,now i am looking at flashlights!  sometimes i even get to pay attention to the show it self!


----------



## picard

greenLED said:


> I'm not a big fan of late-show talk shows, but last night Matthew McConaughey was on one of them promoting his new movie, and he gave the show host a PT Eos. Went on to say he likes to give practical gifts and had bought several hundreds of them to give out to friends. McConaughey and the host then put them on and were shining them around.
> 
> We should get him on CPF. :devil:




What movie is he promoting now???


----------



## cutlerylover

"we are marshall" A true story about an entire football team that dies in an airplane crash...the school wants to get a new team together and he plays the new coach...suppose to be a good flick, kind of a tear jerker from what I hear, but yes it is based on a true story...


----------



## p1fiend

*Re: Lets play Identify the "movie" light*



Secur1 said:


> As i was watching the latest episode of BSG (BattleStar Galactica Season 3 episode 10 - The Eye of Jupiter) i noticed that one of the actors was using a very uncommon for movie standards light.
> By the looks of it it's some kind of 3xCR123A incan, so lets c who can find first what is it and i challenge the rest of you guys and gals to post some screen shots from other movies to continue playing this flashoholic game
> For those interested, screencaps where taken with VLC.


 


Secur1 said:


> Hmmm just found another clue to help u along, i watched the scene over and over just in case i can get a better shot to post, but the only thing i could see for sure was the way he turned on the light, it's a twisty not a clicky, so i guess it's not a Surefire M4 or M3.
> Also it seems to be in HAIII Natural and it must be a "quality" light since for an incan (judging from the yelow beam) it doesn't give out a donut hole even at close distance so it is very well focused.
> 
> Keep em comming ppl


 
I was watching the episode "live" and during the commercial, hopped on Surefire's website.

It's definately a M4-CB Devastator. The tailcap is twist for constant on, which is how he used it for a while.


----------



## Radio

I just watched Alfred Hitchcock's thriller "The Birds" and near the end of the movie she goes into the attic with a flashlight. Now this is circa 1963. So what is the BIG flashlight with the TURBO type head that she is using. There are some bery good shots of it. Looks like a nice light for 1963, any ideas?


----------



## fnmag

greenLED said:


> I'm not a big fan of late-show talk shows, but last night Matthew McConaughey was on one of them promoting his new movie, and he gave the show host a PT Eos. Went on to say he likes to give practical gifts and had bought several hundreds of them to give out to friends. McConaughey and the host then put them on and were shining them around.
> 
> We should get him on CPF. :devil:


 
A very practical gift indeed. He did more in that short spot to promote headlamps than a year of advertising by the headlamp makers. Kudoos to Matt and his new movie.


----------



## frasera

LetThereBeLight said:


> This past Monday...CSI Miami...the blonde was getting on another CSI about not having fresh batteries in the "MagLite" in the "kit". I don't know if the actors know they are using hi-tech lights or not...I don't know if the show's producers want them to make it know that they are knowledgable about the fact that they are using a hi-tech light. They usually use SureFire's from what I can remember...maybe that was just a slip of the tongue?
> 
> John



well...its not all accurate in that show, real csi's don't have guns let alone such lavish budgets, so they'd probably have mags instead of surefires. blame the writers for any inconsistency. but really for real csi duty maglite is probably tough enough.



Stream said:


> I haven't seen that episode, but I remember another reference to MagLite on CSI: Miami. In an episode where a bank robbery is committed during a Tsunami (using the Tsunami as cover). The detectives go over a hardware store receipt from one of the suspects, one of the items they read out is "a MiniMaglite". To me this just smacks of product placement. Product placement seems to be very common on TV shows and even in Movies (remember the clever Chevy billboard in Constantine?). Unenlightened people watching the show will instantly jump to the conclusion that the actors on the show are using Mags, boosting Mag sales and reinforcing the widely held misconception that Mags are so great. I remember a time when I thought all the flashlights I saw on TV and in movies were Mags lol.



not so sure about that, because what people remember is the actors clicking on their flashlights... atleast with minimags you can't do that. you never see anyone twist on their light in film/tv. it just doesn't look cool and dramatic and you don't get that whip it out with audible click flourish.


----------



## VF1Jskull1

[email protected] don't tailclick, so product placement whether intended or not, is misleading....


----------



## Perfectionist

*Matthew McConaughey's weird Christmas gift !!*

http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/Matthew+McConaughey+s+weird+Christmas+gift-13049.html


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Matthew McConaughey's weird Christmas gift !!*

yup, PT Eos - it was on one of those late night talk shows. He also gave the show host one and they were both playing around with them in the set. I got a chuckle out of that one.


----------



## bitslammer

*Re: Matthew McConaughey's weird Christmas gift !!*

Hmmm. Perhaps he's a clandestine flashaholic. Just think he could even be a CPF'er keeping a low profile. Odder things have been know to happen a'la World of Warcraft and Dave Chappel.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Matthew McConaughey's weird Christmas gift !!*



bitslammer said:


> Just think he could even be a CPF'er keeping a low profile.


My true identity has been revealed... I must now go into exile.
matth.. I mean john


----------



## frasera

dirty jobs where he goes to new orleans in the rat segment he has a silver metal flashlight..maybe 2 123a with tail cap on switch hmm, smooth round exterior with slightly flared head


----------



## greenLED

frasera said:


> dirty jobs where he goes to new orleans in the rat segment he has a silver metal flashlight..maybe 2 123a with tail cap on switch hmm, smooth round exterior with slightly flared head


I saw him using a silver Pelican M6 in one of his episodes (IIRC, it was the cockroach one). Could it be the same light?


----------



## magpie

carrot said:


> Very true. Most people seem to think movies are 'unrealistic' without exaggerated sound effects.


 
saw this and couldnt resist adding my pet hate sound effect...you know someone has just put the last round in a six shooter and spins the chambers ........clicking noise for a second then flicks the chambers into the gun

question is what makes the clicking noise while the chambers are outside the frame lol


----------



## Lee1959

Green, Mike Rowe often uses his silver Pelican on Dirty Jobs. He has used it on the "cockroach" episode, the one in NO, and the one on the Aligator farm. There have been others but I forget which ones. 

I turned my head and missed which light it was, but I think it was a Surefire that Booth gave to a homeless guy on a Bones episode last week.


----------



## flash_bang

hmmmm, I seem to remember that in "Night at the Museum", Larry, the night guard, used a 3DMaglite. 
edit: btw, it seemed really bright and white for a mag, I don't know if it had a drop-in or what, but it seemed identical to my G2's hotspot, any ideas?


----------



## Akubra

Supernatural, Episode "Asylum" : 2 SF M4 and another one that looked like a C3 (9P?).


----------



## frasera

greenLED said:


> I saw him using a silver Pelican M6 in one of his episodes (IIRC, it was the cockroach one). Could it be the same light?



definetly looks possible heh. it was standard def tv so hard to tell


----------



## greenlight

Nova showed some flashlights in extreme conditions in the "Glacier explorers" episode that ran recently. They went diving in sub-zero conditions. I noticed a few UK LED lights strapped to helmets.


----------



## Cribbage

Al:

Is Wales kinda like the Arkansas or Mississippi of the British Isles?



Size15's said:


> Torchwood is set in Wales. That says it all really isn't it?


----------



## tebore

flash_bang said:


> hmmmm, I seem to remember that in "Night at the Museum", Larry, the night guard, used a 3DMaglite.
> edit: btw, it seemed really bright and white for a mag, I don't know if it had a drop-in or what, but it seemed identical to my G2's hotspot, any ideas?


 
Maybe they used the 3D LEDmag and set it to a focused beam. It can really throw with the LED on spot.


----------



## 65535

There is an everyready old style 12 votl lantern on a wall in Captain Ron.


----------



## Lee1959

I am copying VHS tapes to DVD and in the first episode of Highlander the Series Ritchie uses a minimag to break into Duncan's store.


----------



## Size15's

Cribbage said:


> Al: Is Wales kinda like the Arkansas or Mississippi of the British Isles?


I don't know what that means...

But three tourists were driving through Wales. As they were approaching the town of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio gogogoch, they started arguing about the pronunciation of the town's name.

They argued back and forth until they stopped for lunch. As they stood at the counter one asked the blonde employee, "Before we order, could you please settle an argument for us? Would you please pronounce where we are... very slowly?" The girl leaned over the counter and said, "Burrrrrr, gerrrrrr, Kiiiiiing."


----------



## TigerhawkT3

flash_bang said:


> hmmmm, I seem to remember that in "Night at the Museum", Larry, the night guard, used a 3DMaglite.
> edit: btw, it seemed really bright and white for a mag, I don't know if it had a drop-in or what, but it seemed identical to my G2's hotspot, any ideas?


I just got back from seeing that movie - lots of fun!

Yeah, he's using the "MMP," a.k.a. "Movie Magic Perfection" drop-in. I've never heard of an employer-issued 3D Mag having having such a perfect, throwy, floody, pure white beam. Larry's light was ALWAYS perfect, too, never breaking down or even running low on batteries.

This movie was like a big commercial for Mag. If companies pay millions for mere seconds of product placement, Mag must have been bankrupted by this movie.

Well, it wasn't all THAT much, but the Mag was a lot more prominent than flashlights in TV or movies usually are - by a really, really wide margin.


----------



## infection0

Hehe I also saw Night at the Museum, and when I saw that huge maglite I thought to myself,
"Haha that n00b, I could get his flashlight's performance in a single AA battery!!"
followed by:

"....I am SUCH a geek."


----------



## Concept

Did you guys rate the movie? I am thinking of seeing it.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Really fun, feel-good movie. I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. There are a few corny cliches in it, but they're not too bad.

I liked it, and I laughed a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Concept

Thanks TT3.


----------



## tron3

Ok, I tried to resist this thread, however...

I'm not one to watch The Bernie Mack show, but I was tuned in when the kids were pulling a prank. The lights were out and there was at least 2 or 3 of these lights.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2394

There was even a close up on them. I couldn't recognize them but they seemed ultra cool. Too cool for kids to be playing with them. 

ZAP! you've just been stung by the sting of the 500 lumen Scorpion.


----------



## bfg9000

While not a show or movie, this is probably be the best place to post this because so many of us will be seeing this on our TVs with an Xbox 360...

The development director of Alan Wake has just revealed that the character's primary weapon will be a flashlight (movie at the end shows the character attempting to access a much more powerful light). If you've wondered what PC games will look like in the near future with 4-core CPUs and $500 video cards, then have a look at the screenshots.


----------



## flashlightpoor

I can't say for certain but in the last episodes of Battlestar Galactica this past season it looked like they were searching the temple with SF M4s or M3Ts.


----------



## kooter

Night at the museum is fantastic. Go see it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Radio said:


> I just watched Alfred Hitchcock's thriller "The Birds" and near the end of the movie she goes into the attic with a flashlight. Now this is circa 1963. So what is the BIG flashlight with the TURBO type head that she is using. There are some bery good shots of it. Looks like a nice light for 1963, any ideas?


 From the bezel it looks like a SureFire 10X Dominator.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

In the movie_ *Edison *_( a pretty good movie, by the way ), the psychotic cop Frances Lazerov, uses a SureFire M6 in a chase. Decent close-ups of the light is shown. Check it out.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389957/


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

CHC said:


> Saw the previews for the upcoming movie remake of *Poseidon*. I thought the lights being used by the characters looked like Turbo-Headed SureFires, only in Safety Red/Orange. Maybe it's a Nitrolon version? I was thinking that because of the T-Head with the "fins" at the base where it screws onto the body. Anyone saw or know if that is so? Possibly just for the movie itself?


 _*Poseidon's*_ characters use a crapload of SureFire M3Ts, even ones in orange finish ( it's the official Poseidon's emergency flashlight, stored behind glasses like fire extinguishers and alarm buttons ). I thought that was pretty darn cool.


----------



## MikeSalt

I've seen movies with MagLite incandescent flashlights giving out a piercing white beam. I'm guessing CGI enhancement?


----------



## elgarak

MikeSalt said:


> I've seen movies with MagLite incandescent flashlights giving out a piercing white beam. I'm guessing CGI enhancement?


Why does everything have to be CGI? CGI is a new development, and became only widespread use in the mid 90s. Before that, most stuff were practical FX and opticals (and those are still used today).

Most Maglite shots you talk about were simply modded lights; you know how to do it . Sometimes they used cables beneath the actors' clothing to a hidden power outlet or car battery for the handheld lights (you need a LOT of light to expose film correctly, especially pre-90s). Watch Star Trek TNG a lot, and you can frequently spot the cable on the back of the actors' hands. 

There's a story on Surefire's real-life story page by a European cinematographer, who shot a WWII period piece in Poland, I believe. The period flashlights were not powerful enough to photograph nicely, but some stagehand had a G2. They ended up putting the G2 into the period lights, and they still could operate the period lights as usual with very minor modifications. But now the lights were bright enough to show up on film, with enough fill light to show the actor's faces.


----------



## carbine15

I know what this one is.. 






but what's this light?


----------



## AzGB

CHC said:


> Fox's television series "_*Bones*_" was another one that showed a SureFire (6P or G2?—forgot) where the FBI agent was chasing that Ranger in the woods. He dropped it and it failed on him. Now, what's with that? He he he. . .


Not sure which episodes, but Bones has been using Gladius lights in several. The need to inform their property master to put new batteries in when they start giving a quick blink every few minutes. That was how it came to my attention in the first place...

Edit: Wow, I've got a bit of catching up to do... been far to long since I was active in any forums...


----------



## Willabbott

Streamligth SL20XP, it's the polymer version of the SL20X, Great light, I have the SL20X (metal version) Love it, best rechargable maglight sized light I've ever seen (from the manufacturer, my ROP is a bit cooler)

It could be the older version which is just Incan, or the new LED version wich has both Incan and LED... Heres the product page, been thinking about putting the Terralux LED module in mine.

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=89



carbine15 said:


> but what's this light?


----------



## Cypher

I was just watching "I Shouldn't Be Alive" on discovery. They had a couple guys canyoneering in Southern Utah. Anyway one of them was hiking out for help in the dark. His headlamp had to be LED due to the color and it was pretty bright so I thought it may be an Apex. It looked like it had the apex shape but the power cord was on the wrong side of the guy's head. They gave a close up and I could see it was an apex but he was wearing it upside down. The battery indicator was at the top, main emitter at the bottom. I just can't figure out how that happened. They wouldn't be able to use the top strap and you wouldn't be able to depress the angle of the light. Later in the show it was on correctly and he was using the 5mm leds. Kinda funny.

Edit: Oh yeah, the guy that broke his leg is wearing a Quad. I'm pretty sure at least.


----------



## flashlightpoor

Stargate SG1 and atlantis, it looks like they have a 100K budget just for surefire lights! Everyone is walking around with M4s, and all their P90s have SF rigs with lights and lasers on them.


----------



## TITAN1833

I THINK ALL DIRECTORS USE 5mm led in the production, so not to blind , just a thought. john


----------



## winny

elgarak said:


> ...(you need a LOT of light to expose film correctly, especially pre-90s)



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but what have happened since the pre-90ies? They still use a _huge_ amount of light at all professional sets.


----------



## elgarak

winny said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but what have happened since the pre-90ies? They still use a _huge_ amount of light at all professional sets.


Film stock with higher sensitivity became low grain. So it was used more. At least that's my theory.

What I always notice is that light used on the set of TV shows went down noticeable in the early 90s. Compare indoor/evening scenes shot in 60s/70s TV shows and 90s shows. Especially close-ups of actor's faces. The older ones have actors with small pupils, indicating high brightness on the set. Newer shows have actors with medium to wide pupils, with low grain/properly exposed photography.


----------



## boosterboy

In the movie Babel, the LEOs at the boder crossing used a SF m6


----------



## RedLED

LEDMaster2003 said:


> In a movie about an earthquake a girl uses an old Eveready All American lantern
> 
> In an episode of MythBusters they had some incans and a blue X5.
> 
> Also notice in alot of shows how they mess up an incan's color and usually make it a bluish-white color?


 
In the movies, the Prop Master, or lighting director can change the color of the beam the light puts out.

I have changed mine, and you can change the Color Temp. of any light with Gel.
Any camera store will have samples of the gels and to fix the blue tint a 1/4 Orange will turn it white by filtering the light. Try it.

Best,

RL


----------



## winny

elgarak,

Sounds fair enough for me. Thanks!


----------



## greenLED

Last night on Discovery, I was watching "Dirty Jobs"; it was the episode where he helps people in New Orleans clean a house and then goes rat hunting. During the latter portion of the show, Mike Row is using his silver Pelican M6 (incan) again (he uses it in the roach-cleaning episode too). The woman who was with him had what I believe was a 3AA MagLED.


----------



## Akubra

Has anyone seen the movie "Timecop" recently? I recently watched it again, and got a good chuckle out of the fact, that all the bad guys had MagChargers mounted to their handguns(!!!). :laughing: 

Now keep in mind-the movie is a SciFi movie from 1994, set in 2004!
I really dont know why they used the MC`s as weaponlights for a SF movie. I mean back then, Surefire had been around for years-and I just fail to see how the MC`s would look futuristic at all! Oh well............ .


----------



## Lobo

Just saw Omen (the new version), anybody know what kind of light the journalist used? Looked pretty bright...


----------



## FlashSpyJ

speaking of movies and flashlights! anyone seen this?!

This guy gotta be a member here on CPF! Which one of you is it?! 

Rather poor movie, but you just got to se this flashaholic dude!
See the movie for that reason, not for the movie!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0282209/


----------



## elgarak

Flashlight sighting -- "Medium", Feb 28. Girl climbs up a tree to get her cat, with a Streamlight Scorpion in her mouth. Nice close-up. The girl wasn't bad either, though no comparison to Patricia Arquette, whose body is pretty much the only reason I watch the show.


----------



## benchmade_boy

i just saw the more poular guy on CSI New York using a surefire A2 with RED leds :rock:


----------



## FlashSpyJ

could anyone tell med what stuff they are using on CSI and other simular shows when they are shining their lights on to beds searching for....

Is it a UV filter? and they have some kind of eyeglasses?

have got that question from friends, and I hate not knowing flashlight questions...


----------



## Lobo

It's UV-light. And the glasses is for enchancing the contrast. You might wanna check out this thread.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143934&highlight=uv-light
Some fun reading. 

And I have some vague recollection that when it comes to blood, they spray some fluid over the area first to make it easier for the blood to show up, but dont remember the name of it now.


----------



## elgarak

Yup, the red LED version of the A2 is one of the major reasons for me to still watch "CSI NY" .

For UV, they mostly use dedicated UV lamps. Usually they're some big boxes, to be plugged in, and a fiber optic bundle. Sometimes they use UV LED lights; the UV version of the Inova X5 is used sometimes, but when they do not use the big box lights, it's mostly specialized (overpriced) lights out of a lab equipment catalog.

They use orange filters, either as eyeglasses, or strapped onto the business end of the light. Enhances the contrast of the fluorescence.


----------



## elgarak

Lobo said:


> And I have some vague recollection that when it comes to blood, they spray some fluid over the area first to make it easier for the blood to show up, but dont remember the name of it now.


It's been said already a few times, but here we go again:

Blood does not fluoresce, that is, glows when exposed to light. 

There are three main techniques to detect blood which are used on the show and depicted mostly correct:

1) Using light, either white, blue or UV. White, like looking for any other form of evidence; blue, to look specifically for blood, which absorbs blue and appears black; UV, when looking for fluorescence of other bodily fluids, and the blood stains appear again black (or UV for looking for blood on sheets, to make the sheets fluoresce, while the blood appears black). Orange filters for eliminating reflected near-UV/blue light and contrast enhancement.

2) Spraying of Luminol. That makes the blood glow, without shining light on the stains, in a darkened room.

3) Biochemical detection, by swiping a stain found otherwise, and dropping some reagents onto the swab. Specific color reaction depending on the type of blood (human, animal, or no blood).


----------



## FlashSpyJ

ok! thanks!

seems like I have to get me a pair of orange goggles! 

and now have an answer to the next one asking the same question!


----------



## elgarak

FlashSpyJ,

I don't know if any orange google work, or how specific the filter wavelength has to be.

There's a accessory kit for C/D-cell mags with a red, a blue and an orange filter. The orange filter works pretty well for playing around, in my experience, and is relatively large.


----------



## Lit Up

I didn't bother going through all 13 pages, so apologies if it's already been asked, but what light is the lady cop in the _Silent Hill_ movie using? Is it a larger Surefire of some type?


----------



## Size15's

She has an M6.


----------



## Lit Up

Thanks.


----------



## Sig229

*dirty Jobs Light*

Ok I searched the threads and coupldn't find the answer to this. I was watching Dirty Jobs the other night this was the episode with the international airport, when Mike is under the furnace the other guy hands him a flashlight. What kind of light is it. It had a clickie and was stupid bright. I couldn't tell if it was incan or led, but itlookied like a fenix. 

Anybody know for sure?

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: dirty Jobs Light*



Sig229 said:


> Ok I searched the threads and coupldn't find the answer to this. I was watching Dirty Jobs the other night this was the episode with the international airport, when Mike is under the furnace the other guy hands him a flashlight. What kind of light is it. It had a clickie and was stupid bright. I couldn't tell if it was incan or led, but itlookied like a fenix.
> 
> Anybody know for sure?
> 
> Bill



I saw that episode also and noticed the light but it went by too quickly to see what it was. I'm guessing that it was something that was rated for explosive environments.


----------



## KROMATICS

Surefire M4 Devastator. Official flashlight of Stargate Command.



























Talk about product placement!


----------



## jtice

*Re: dirty Jobs Light*

Most the time Mike has a Pelican M6 incan.


----------



## Lee1959

*Re: dirty Jobs Light*

Yeah he has used the Pelican in many episodes, the aligator farm, New Orleans rat hunting, the cockroaches in the mobile home and many others that do not come readily to mind. 

I believe he used a headlamp when getting the specimen from the stallion, and seeing if the cows were pregnant, his hands were occupied  .


----------



## Lee1959

Special Unit 2 used a Stinger the other night.


----------



## jch79

KROMATICS said:


> Surefire M4 Devastator. Official flashlight of Stargate Command.


What the heck are they doing talking to Gandalf for?


----------



## ScumNL

jch79 said:


> What the heck are they doing talking to Gandalf for?


ROFL!


----------



## Size15's

I believe it's fair to say that the SureFire M4 is the most often used flashlight in modern tv shows.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

What about Video games?Just bought a copy of Condemned:Criminal Origins for the Xbox 360.The guy uses a flashlight the whole game.Don't know what it is though.Looks like a Maglight.I would post a screenshot but my profile says I can't use the attachments option.Maybe someone else can figure it out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: dirty Jobs Light*

It's funny how the camera messes up the rendering of the color temperature of the lamp. It makes it very difficult to distinguish an LED from an incandescent sometimes, unless the lamp is dim enough that the shape of the bulb is discernable.


----------



## Burgess

Watched "Objective Burma!" (1945) last night.

When the Walkie-Talkie radio gets smashed in battle,

one can plainly see the distinctive, vertical black & white stripes

on the Burgess dry-cell batteries.


Have always had a soft-spot in my head for Burgess.







They finally closed-up for good in the mid-1960's.

But i still remember 'em, even though i was a pre-teen.


When it came time (2006) to select my CPF username,
this was my *first choice*.

Was really *quite surprised* that it was still available.

Guess mosta' you CPF'ers can't remember that far back.





And, of course, a special recognition goes to *AreWeThereYetDad*,
who probably deserves this username even more than i do.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I remember Burgess batteries very well! And if I recall correctly, the locomotive scene in Back to the Future 3 showed Doc Brown and Marty carrying walkie talkies with Burgess batteries strapped to them.


----------



## Gunner12

Does any one here notice that in "Digging For the Truth" on the History Channel, the host Josh only uses a MagLite. I think that the History Channel should supply their main workers some better lights like a Surefire or something. Half the time they are filming in remote areas where if anything major goes wrong, they would be in big trouble.

Someone should send them an email to enlighten them about the improve in lighting technology (I wasn't able to find a way to directly inform them). So Surefire could be a little pricey and the batteries are hard to find, Get a Fenix, Lumapower, or at least upgrade the Maglites.

Just my opinion, no use getting angry or anything.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Gunner12 said:


> Someone should send them an email to enlighten them about the improve in lighting technology (I wasn't able to find a way to directly inform them). So Surefire could be a little pricey and the batteries are hard to find, Get a Fenix, Lumapower, or at least upgrade the Maglites.



_Digging for the Truth_ is produced by JWM Productions. Their contact info is:
*JWM Productions' Washington DC office: www.jwmprods.com*



6930 Carroll Avenue, Suite 600
Takoma Park, MD 20912http://www.jwmprods.com/contact/directions.html

Tel: 301.891.1769
Fax: 301.891.1644
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Gunner12

Thank you PhotonWrangler


----------



## Lee1959

There was what looked like an Inova T2 an archeologist was using to examine an actuary (sp) from an tomb on Discovery channel last night.


----------



## Lee1959

An FBI agent on Nightstalker rerun this morning was using an Inova X5, and it was either blue, or the white LED was EXTREMELY blue.


----------



## elgarak

Lee1959 said:


> An FBI agent on Nightstalker rerun this morning was using an Inova X5, and it was either blue, or the white LED was EXTREMELY blue.


Film and most video cameras are/were mostly white balanced to show 5500 K color temperature as pure bright white, since this was the only way to illuminate things when film was developed (with incans). LEDs appear much bluer on standard white balanced film than to the naked eye, especially the much bluer 5mm LEDs like in the Inova X5. That's why they are not more used in film and TV.

Things are changing. White balance corrections are much easier with video cameras and digital formats nowadays than with chemical film in the past. Also, a lot of cinematographers and directors push the appearance more towards higher color temps than in the past, cause it looks cooool.


----------



## Burgess

Regarding post # 384 -

Just read an article which sez' that Josh Bernstein,
the host of "Digging For the Truth" on the History Channel,
is leaving the show.

He's going to *the Discovery Channel*, beginning next month.

No doubt they've offered Josh a better grade of flashlights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Burgess said:


> Regarding post # 384 -
> 
> Just read an article which sez' that Josh Bernstein,
> the host of "Digging For the Truth" on the History Channel,
> is leaving the show.
> 
> He's going to *the Discovery Channel*, beginning next month.
> 
> No doubt they've offered Josh a better grade of flashlights.



Maybe he needs Mike Rowe to help with all that digging. It's a Dirty Job after all.


----------



## Lee1959

on First 48 the other night one of the detectives was using an Inova X5 white at the crime scene.


----------



## edc3

On the FX show The Riches last night one of the characters used a flashlight with a crenelated bezel in one scene. Not sure what kind. Did anyone else see it? In a later scene another character used a light with a long, thin barrel and large bezel like a Surefire M4.


----------



## RedLED

elgarak said:


> Film and most video cameras are/were mostly white balanced to show 5500 K color temperature as pure bright white, since this was the only way to illuminate things when film was developed (with incans). LEDs appear much bluer on standard white balanced film than to the naked eye, especially the much bluer 5mm LEDs like in the Inova X5. That's why they are not more used in film and TV.
> 
> Things are changing. White balance corrections are much easier with video cameras and digital formats nowadays than with chemical film in the past. Also, a lot of cinematographers and directors push the appearance more towards higher color temps than in the past, cause it looks cooool.


 
All they need is color correction gel to make them white.

RL


----------



## Alteran

KROMATICS said:


> Surefire M4 Devastator. Official flashlight of Stargate Command.


 
Cool, I love that show! Good find. :goodjob:


----------



## aikiman44

Really liked The Riches, couldn't tell which lights, though.
And what about the extended Tarantino/Grindhouse previews?


----------



## knightrider

Resident Evil 2 has a scene in the church where the military guy is using an M6 and the military girl is using a 6P or Z2, not sure. But the M6 seems to do well for spotting the evil creature crawling on the high ceiling. Good stuff!


----------



## magnum70383

*Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*

***Thread merged into master TV/movie flashlight thread, as it was initially posted in incorrect forum (LED)***

There were lots of flashlights there in the movie. Can you identify anyone of them?!?!


----------



## xiaowenzu

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*

Mainly Surefire M2 and M3s. They're incandescents.


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*

incandescents eh!??! LED is the best... lol...


----------



## jtice

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*

The hand held spotlights were Maxabeams

~John


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*



xiaowenzu said:


> Mainly Surefire M2 and M3s. They're incandescents.


 
m2s and m3s. Fenix L2D is half the price and is as bright! :laughing:


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*



jtice said:


> The hand held spotlights were Maxabeams
> 
> ~John


 
Maxabeams!??!! o crap, aren't those thousands of dollars!??!!


----------



## elgarak

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*



magnum70383 said:


> Maxabeams!??!! o crap, aren't those thousands of dollars!??!!


They're around $6000 to buy in the movie kit... including a second battery pack, second charger and a set of filters (needed for the color correction). Not too bad and well within the budget of most (Hollywood) movies and TV shows; Indies may have some problems...

I'm also quite confident that studios can rent them for a day or two, when they're only needed for a few shots.

I once made the error and turned on the Director's commentary on "Alien Vs. Predator". Turned it off in disgust when the director complained about the cost of the (I believe three) Maxas they had in the movie. Dude, in a $45 mill movie the Maxas are not a major cost issue... and it's not because of their price that the movie sucked...


----------



## xbrace

I'm new, Howdy.If maxabeams,SF m4-m6 makes you stupid? Check out the movie Ghost ship. There must be over an hour of flashlights being used to search this haunted ship.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Just watched Tremors 2: Aftershocks yesterday night (AWESOME movie, by the way), and I noticed that they used 6D Mags and AA Minimags. The beams were somehow really, really white.


----------



## flash_bang

ahhhhhhhh, the magic of post-production FX


----------



## chiphead

Just got in from seeing the movie...The Shooter. Saw a nice Surefire G2 with desert finish.

chiphead


----------



## CLHC

Tonight on Fox's *House*, the marine used his SureFire 6P (_looks it to me_) as a mic when singing "Get Down Tonight," while riding in the Hummer HummVee.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*



elgarak said:


> They're around $6000 to buy in the movie kit... including a second battery pack, second charger and a set of filters (needed for the color correction). Not too bad and well within the budget of most (Hollywood) movies and TV shows; Indies may have some problems...
> 
> I'm also quite confident that studios can rent them for a day or two, when they're only needed for a few shots.
> 
> I once made the error and turned on the Director's commentary on "Alien Vs. Predator". Turned it off in disgust when the director complained about the cost of the (I believe three) Maxas they had in the movie. Dude, in a $45 mill movie the Maxas are not a major cost issue... and it's not because of their price that the movie sucked...


 They should get any Polarion HID model instead of Maxabeans. Someone needs to tell them they are blowing money on overpriced and underperformer equipment.


----------



## 65535

They need "The Beast" I NEED The Beast.


----------



## elgarak

*Re: Alien VS. Predator flashlights?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> They should get any Polarion HID model instead of Maxabeans. Someone needs to tell them they are blowing money on overpriced and underperformer equipment.


I dunno ... I guess the overall appearance of the Maxa has more to do with it being used than its light performance (which is more than enough to get good shots). It has a good cinematic presence .


----------



## Trashman

I've been hooked on this BBC series called "Life On Mars." Season 2 doesn't start, here in the U.S., until summer time, but thanks to the good ol' internet, I'm keeping time with the UK (season two is currently airing, over there). It's about a police officer that gets hit by a car, wakes up in 1973, and brings his modern day police skills with him. Anyway, I've been noticing that, despite being set in 1973, they're all using Streamlight Ultrastingers.

It's really a fantastic show and if you get a chance to see it (you can buy the first season, I believe), it's worth watching. Lots of great humor in it, too. (mainly, by way of their police chief, the "gov")


----------



## bfg9000

herman30 said:


> In the latest James Bond, Casino Royale, one of the bad guys are trying to explode a tank truck next to an aeroplane. He uses a small flashlight as ignitor. Question is what brand of light is it?


 Looked kind of like a DE or KD RISTOFT.


----------



## T4R06

how about samuel l. jackson on snake on a plane?
im still figuring it out what brand of flashlight he used. but definitely a incan not led


----------



## Patriot

While channel flipping the other night I'm pretty sure that I saw two Xeray 50s. It's appeared to be a weekly TV program of some type, but just then I got called to help with something in the kitchen. I'll keep my eyes open to try and figure out what program is was.


----------



## Lee1959

On Bullrun, one of the racers shined his flashlight through the window of a second racers car onto the passenger, to annoy and wake him up, and it worked. I got a very bad look but I think it was some type of bright LED.


----------



## Size15's

T4R06 said:


> how about samuel l. jackson on snake on a plane?
> im still figuring it out what brand of flashlight he used. but definitely a incan not led


If it's the one he bites - that's a Streamlight Scorpion I believe.


----------



## T4R06

Size15's said:


> If it's the one he bites - that's a Streamlight Scorpion I believe.



gotta find streamlight now


----------



## Size15's

I've just seen the movie "Sunshine"
SureFire TurboHead crenelated bezels (M4's) used even in the future!


----------



## Riddick

Discovery Chanel

Show on the first Navy Aircraft Carrier that was turned into a reef on the sea floor

Removal of all Toxic Materials from the ship so as not mess with nature, the man in charge

Streamlight Propolys . . . . . absolutely fantastic light , I believe it was a 4AA Lux Propoly in the yellow case of course!


----------



## tebore

Riddick said:


> Discovery Chanel
> 
> Show on the first Navy Aircraft Carrier that was turned into a reef on the sea floor
> 
> Removal of all Toxic Materials from the ship so as not **** with nature, the man in charge
> 
> Streamlight Propolys . . . . . absolutely fantastic light , I believe it was a 4AA Lux Propoly in the yellow case of course!


 
Family forum edit out the 4 letter word.


----------



## Flash-addict

tebore said:


> Family forum edit out the 4 letter word.



agreed. that language is uncalled for.


----------



## carbine15

Flash-addict said:


> agreed. that language is uncalled for.



Sometimes it's called for, though not here I agree. 

Anyone watch Good Eats? I just watched the one for expresso and he used what looked like a surefire e2L to peer inside the boiler on a cheapo machine. The camera had some trouble adjusting to the light which appeared quite purple.


----------



## Riddick

Woops! sorry I pissed some folks off

I type the way I talk, and meant no offense. At my age (48) I'm probably not going to change though, I feel no need to censor "4 letter" words, censorship in any form is a very dangerous and an extremely slippery slope.

But I knew I agreed to follow forum rules and regulations and am frankly amazed I hadn't $#it the bed sooner!

So I apologize for any inconvience.


Riddick


----------



## Planterz

*This Friday: How It's Made*

For those of you who get the Discovery Science channel, this Friday they're doing flashights. Looked to me like it was a Nuwaii/Rock River-ish looking LED flashlight, but that's just a guess. Should be interesting though.


----------



## dizzy

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

My daughter and I love that show. I'll be watching for it. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## dano

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Sticky until air date, then I'll merge with the TV/Movie lights master thread.


----------



## tebore

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Great show except sometimes they omit things or have slight errors in describing the process or describing components.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Hopefully it'll end up on youtube so that I can see it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## TORCH_BOY

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

It should be intreresting


----------



## dyyys1

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Cool! I'll try to watch that.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

What time? (Easten Standard USA)


----------



## Alteran

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Sounds good, but I may miss it.


----------



## riffraff

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Are you talking about "_How It's Made_"?

No mention of flashlights on the program description at tv.yahoo.com, tv.com, or tvguide.com. :thinking:


----------



## gchand

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> What time? (Easten Standard USA)



From my Cablevision schedule (NJ), the episode is supposed to air on the 
Science Channel on Friday at 9:30PM EDT, as well as Saturday morning at 
1230AM, 4:30AM, and 10:30AM, again all times EDT.

The Discovery channel also carries this series, but I couldn't find a time/date 
for the flashlight episode.

George


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*



gchand said:


> From my Cablevision schedule (NJ), the episode is supposed to air on the
> Science Channel on Friday at 9:30PM EDT, as well as Saturday morning at
> 1230AM, 4:30AM, and 10:30AM, again all times EDT.
> 
> The Discovery channel also carries this series, but I couldn't find a time/date
> for the flashlight episode.
> 
> George


Thanks George! :goodjob:


----------



## balazer

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

The show is called "How It's Made", and flashlights are part of Season 8 episode 3 (94th episode). The episode is supposed to play on the Science Channel on Friday 4/13 at 9:30 pm.

It's a great show. They don't waste any time, unlike the vast majority of shows on Discovery.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: This Friday: How Things Are Made*

Is this for "cable" only? 'Cause I barely have broadcast. . .:huh:


----------



## Sixpointone

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Very cool, I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## lowatts

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

I record this show every weekday on DSC, mostly reruns though. Season 8...I didn't know they had a long run. OK I see it now...my TV Guide web site says there are "98 total episodes." That episode is only showing on the premium Science Channel in RI, I'll have to wait for it's rerun on DSC sometime in the future.

I think this is produced in Canada and they usually shoot Canadian locations so the Nuwaii looking light probably isn't one.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

I enjoy that program. Thank you for the head-up.


----------



## fnmag

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Supernam

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

I don't really care how flashlights are made. There's not much to completing a circuit with a bulb, switch, and batteries. What I AM interested in is how MODDED flashlights are made! How the heck do you put 7 Seoul emitters into a compact flashlight, make it run for 2 hours solid, and put out over 800 lumens?!


----------



## ViReN

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

some one please upload a torrent....


----------



## Inova his head

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Has anyone else noticed on the start credits, it doesn't actually flash up 'how it's made', it flashes up 'how i mad'?


----------



## carrot

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

What time EST-EDT?


----------



## soffiler

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

http://science.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=48.14293.119662.16541.41

I just noticed that in addition to flashlights at 9:30pm, there's also alkaline batteries at 3:30pm.


----------



## Inova his head

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

I don't suppose anyone has any method of recording it do they? I don't have sky, and noone I know seems to have any way of recording it.


----------



## Planterz

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

April 13th 9:30pm ET, April 14th 12:30am, 4:30am.


----------



## ViReN

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Just in case if you want to ht **Edited link due to questionable content**

More Detailed Consolidated yet comprehensive Information is available on *Wiki here*.


----------



## Omega Man

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Viren, I'd mark that first link as potentially NWS. 
When loaded it announced very loudedly in embedded audio, "Congratulations, you've won a free Xbox360", and there's half nekid chicks all over that page. Not that I mind that sorta thing, but I HATE unexpected, unwanted audio scaring the "S" out of me when my speakers are turned up.


----------



## qip

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

along with how its made ...another good one to watch is LIGHT FANTASTIC ,same channel, i saw a particular episode i hope they rerun on the original incan bulb and how it spawned our electrical lifestyle and not to mention it was the origins of the X-RAY when they used the bulb tube and ran electric through it , more stuff but it was cool


----------



## Alteran

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



Inova his head said:


> Has anyone else noticed on the start credits, it doesn't actually flash up 'how it's made', it flashes up 'how i mad'?



I know! I've always thought that's really weird! :thinking:


----------



## ernsanada

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

The epidose was about the Tektite Flashlights.

One light was a plastic 3 led light.

The other was an aluminum light with multi leds. I don't remember how many.

It showed how lights were made on a CNC lathe. Plastic parts were also made. Everything assembled then checked. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



ernsanada said:


> Nothing spectacular.


Thanks for saving me an hour. :laughing:


----------



## balazer

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Thanks for saving me an hour. :laughing:


Each segment is 4.5 minutes long.


----------



## skalomax

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

I thought they were going to show some Surefire's being made.


I wanted to see the anodising process


----------



## greenlight

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Maybe one of you guys will make a better video.


----------



## Planterz

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



ernsanada said:


> Nothing spectacular.


Yeah, it wasn't all that great. The CNC lathing was kinda cool to see, but Teklites aren't exactly the acme of technological achievment in flashlights (direct-drive 5mm LED clusters? yawn).


----------



## ViReN

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



Omega Man said:


> Viren, I'd mark that first link as potentially NWS.
> When loaded it announced very loudedly in embedded audio, "Congratulations, you've won a free Xbox360", and there's half nekid chicks all over that page. Not that I mind that sorta thing, but I HATE unexpected, unwanted audio scaring the "S" out of me when my speakers are turned up.



I am sorry Omega Man, I didn't notice the other images / content (perhaps that sort of content is blocked by default in our location). Please accept my apologies.

Dear Dano,

Thanks for editing the link.

Regards,
ViReN


----------



## not2bright

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

If you watched the whole episode I have a question for you.

Would you ever eat a fish stick again?

On the show it claimed that the military lights were made from aluminium while the consumer lights are made from plastic. As mentioned, both were direct drive 5mm LEDs. The consumer light had 4 LEDs (I believe it's the TREK4) and IIRC the military version had 14 LEDs.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



not2bright said:


> Would you ever eat a fish stick again?


What did they say about fishsticks?


----------



## Tim W

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*



not2bright said:


> If you watched the whole episode I have a question for you.
> 
> Would you ever eat a fish stick again?





Hell, yeah! PARTS IS PARTS!!!!!!!!! They're good! (Still, would much rather have fresh walleye)


----------



## not2bright

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Not to get off topic here but the same flashlight episode showed how they make fish sticks. It was a segment or two before the flashlights.

It shows huge blocks of "fish mash" that get cut in to smaller and smaller strips before getting a coating of batter and quick fried.

What was contained in the block did not resemble any part of a fish. IMO, the blocks of frozen fish they use on the crab boats in "Deadliest Catch" look more edible.

BTW, this only is true for the fish sticks. They also showed other breaded fish that were fillet in nature.

Of course much of the flashlights on there looked strange as well. :laughing:


----------



## Planterz

*Re: This Friday: How It's Made*

Reminds me of that commercial (Long John Silvers? I can't recall exactly) where the fishermen catch perfectly rectangular shaped fish.


----------



## CLHC

On the new Hilary Swank movie The Reaping, there's the following lights I saw:

SureFire M3
SF.M6/M4/M3T(?)—couldn't tell other than the noticeable TH
SF.M2 if not SF.L5

That's all—


----------



## Akubra

In "Shooter" the young FBI agent seems to be using a black G2-judging by the tailcap....... .


----------



## Size15's

Akubra said:


> In "Shooter" the young FBI agent seems to be using a black G2-judging by the tailcap....... .


That is my opinion as well.


----------



## Lee1959

When flicking the channels last night and tonight I caught two glimpses of two lights. One was on Deadliest Catch, the rescue swimmer had what looks like an Underwater Kinetics light attached to his helmet. 

The second was on Dog Bounty Hunter where he was using what looked like it might be an Inova T3. 

I did not get a good look at either it was just a flash, so could be wrong on either.


----------



## 2jzpower

what about stargate???


----------



## Bogie

carbine15 said:


> Sometimes it's called for, though not here I agree.
> 
> Anyone watch Good Eats? I just watched the one for expresso and he used what looked like a surefire e2L to peer inside the boiler on a cheapo machine. The camera had some trouble adjusting to the light which appeared quite purple.


Alton regulary uses some type of SF in the newest show on Spinage he has a early E2 with the tear drop bezal. He has to be a gaget guy as he has a few Kershaw knives as well. I think his film background probally turned him into good lights.


----------



## Size15's

2jzpower said:


> what about stargate???


Mostly SureFire M4's handhelds.
Streamlight Scorpions on their P90's although a few times SureFire WeaponLights with tape switches.
SureFire's on their MP5's.

Al


----------



## jlomein

I saw Black Hawk Down for the first time in a long while, and noticed the flashlights that some Delta Force personnel have on their rifles. As far as I can tell, it looks like a Surefire 6P, old style.


----------



## Size15's

That's a SureFire WeaponLight. Model 660 or 662 most likely.


----------



## nate4096

Not sure if this one was already posted. Did a quick search but didn't find it. In the movie Babel when they are coming back from the wedding in Mexico the border guard appears to be using a Surefire M6.

*Note: Sorry boosterboy (post #353) beat me to it.*


----------



## T4R06

last night i watch saw III
the light has a big exposure on the scene. i think its either 6P or streamlight or maybe not.
too dark, you can even see the body of the light


----------



## cosine

In Wednesday night's _Jericho_ episode, when Hawkins and Jake were poking around the factory in New Bern, it looked like they were using G2s to read the chalkboard and the map found in that side room through the sliding door and down the ramp.


----------



## Lee1959

> Alton regulary uses some type of SF in the newest show on Spinage he has a early E2 with the tear drop bezal He has to be a gaget guy as he has a few Kershaw knives as well. I think his film background probally turned him into good lights.


 
Alton Brown has used a number of different Surefires over the years, he has used several Kershaws as mentioned, I have seen a Leek and Scallion both. 

He also has a great collection of watches, several other watch forums are always discussing what he wears.


----------



## kelmo

On last Wednesdays episode of "Lost," Jin is using what looks to be a Turboheaded Surefire light telling his scary campfire story. I didn't see the handle. Maybe a M4?


----------



## CLHC

In the movie Vacancy, the mechanic checking under the hood of the BMW had what appears to be a SureFire 6P. The main character played by Luke Wilson carried a turbo-headed(?) Eveready(?) S/S flashlight.


----------



## chiphead

Did anyone see the episode of MADE IN AMERICA/Travel Channel were they went to the Pelican factory. Fantastic!

chiphead


----------



## CLHC

Tonight's episode of Drive showed the security guard with what appears to be a crenelated bezeled(sp?) Maglite/TigerLight. Anyone seen it? Or maybe that might as well have been *fivemega*'s work! :huh:


----------



## Lee1959

The other night there was a show on History channel called Undergound Worlds (or something similar) about the spaces under the streets in Scotland. Hhe host used what looked liked an Inova X5 or (old version) X0. A guide used something else, I only got a quick glimpse could have been a Fenix perhaps.


----------



## Lee1959

The show on History Channel is Cities of the Underworld, and in two episodes I have seen parts of so far I have seen half a dozen different flashlights. So far an Inova X5 , what looked like a Fenix L2T (L2S, L2D one of them), and some larger D celled lights, two were heavily rubber armored and I did not recognize them.


----------



## AyeMayanor

I saw a little bit of that Cities of the Underworld (Germany episode) and the guy had a different flashlight in each segment. 

One had a really crappy beam yet another, which appeared to be a tailclicky, had a nice beam that made me think it was a surefire. One of his guides had an interesting looking light; It was the _size _ of a 3 D Mag but was a uniform thickness, no flared head. Output looked like a mag.


----------



## CLHC

I saw a Chef Boyardee commercial this evening, and it was a camp scene with a hungry "Bigfoot" of a creature rumaging(sp?). The man comes out of his tent with a SureFire.M6 panning the site. . .


----------



## Bogie

Lee1959 said:


> The other night there was a show on History channel called Undergound Worlds (or something similar)



Saw tat show its Cities of the Underworld the episode I saw was on Berlin it looked like a L2 of at least it was a 2 stage rear tailcap


----------



## scaredofthedark

*Surefire on Mail Call*

for those of you that don't know mail call is a show that features US military equipment and questions about military equipment that viewers submit for the host to look up.

and they today i saw a special about what tools the us troops are using.
and they had surefire show off a light mounted on a glock (and among plenty others) and the host said surefire said these lights are "tough as nails"
so he likes to try and test to see if the equipment is worth the saying and goes nail a nail into a box with that light mounted on the gun 
and says "ahh glock and surefire a great carpenters tool" lol the host is a funny guy


----------



## lightemup

*Re: Surefire on Mail Call*

Gunnery Sergeant R. Lee Ermey is definitely a character


----------



## Russianesq

Dog the Bounty Hunter - FUN WITH LIGHTS

http://www.aetv.com/videos/display.jsp?id=dog_whatgoesaround_webisode20


----------



## AyeMayanor

Set the vcr.

_Mail Call : 99 - Mail Call
Airs on Saturday May 19 08:00 AM


Join host R. Lee Ermey as he checks out the latest in gung ho gear and guns. He test drives the Polaris MV and the Textron M1117 and test fires the M4 carbine and the Beretta M9. Next, Ermey puts gear from Spec Ops, Blackhawk, Oakley, CamelBak, and Camillus through its paces. Then he torture tests flashlights from Surefire and the rugged laptop from VT Miltope as only the Gunny can!_


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I just watched Jurassic Park on DVD, and I was able to really notice the flashlights for some reason. 

I searched with Google and the VB search tool for mention of it, but all I found were references to the Maxabeam. Near the beginning, when they're looking at a sick triceratops, the park ranger hands the lady a brass/orange-colored 2AA Minimag to check the animal's pupils. The Maxabeams were stored in the emergency cartons in the electric Explorers (which made no sense to me whatsoever - they "spare no expense" and buy $8 Minimags to use every single day and stick $2000 rechargeable Maxabeams in the emergency kits... weird). They also had pistol-grip spotlights (looked sort of like a UK C8 eLED) that they used a bit.

Also, in the ST: Voyager episode "The Haunting of Deck Twelve" (6-25), Neelix used a lantern while telling the ghost story to the children. Oddly enough, they said that the power was only out for a few hours, and yet Neelix still had to change the power cell in the middle of his story. It was a cylindrical item about a foot tall and 7-8" in diameter. The "power cell" was a hockey puck-shaped item that clicked into the top of the unit. It wasn't even all that bright, either.


----------



## AyeMayanor

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Also, in the ST: Voyager episode "The Haunting of Deck Twelve" (6-25), Neelix used a lantern while telling the ghost story to the children. Oddly enough, they said that the power was only out for a few hours, and yet Neelix still had to change the power cell in the middle of his story. It was a cylindrical item about a foot tall and 7-8" in diameter. The "power cell" was a hockey puck-shaped item that clicked into the top of the unit. It wasn't even all that bright, either.


 

Sad to think runtime would be so poor that far in the future


----------



## CLHC

At the outset of tonight's episode of Bones, two (2) SureFire.M6s made a cameo appearance.


----------



## T4R06

dog the bounty hunter is using SF M3


----------



## Lee1959

Was watching Ghost Hunters tonight and Brian was using what looked like an Inova X0 (old version) or X02. jason at one point had what looked like a Dorcy 1 AAA.


----------



## andygold

If I understood correctly, Wolf Eyes flashlights will be featured on this Friday's Stargate SG1.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

In the film "*Babel*", a police officer of the US-Mexican boarder uses a SureFire M6 for checking the interior of cars crossing to the other side. Pretty overkill for such task...


----------



## LukeA

On Dirty Jobs they used several Pelican 2000s with the clips cut off to go inside the wing fuel tanks to repair a leak.


----------



## Monocrom

CSI: Miami

Several of the show's characters use, from time to time, Surefire E2e models. An L2 was once dusted for finger prints in one scene, of one episode.


----------



## FoxFury

The History Channel is premiering a film called "Journey to the Center of the World" on Monday June 25th at 10 pm EDT. 

2 of the 3 lead explorers use the FoxFury Performance Tactical headlamp throughout the film. The exploration team in this film travels deeper into the Mayan (Guatemala) Cave (Naj’Tunich) than any team has ever gone—this cave in ancient history had been used for religious sacrifice and ritual worship. A 21 hour, 420 ft rescue is required to save one of the explorers.

You can find additional info and view the trailer at: http://lonewolfdg.com/caves/index.html

If this film does well, they may make it into a series.


----------



## abvidledUK

*CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*

CSI NY:

Really obvious close-up line up of Duracell "D" cells prior to being placed into large torch, all the Duracell names were in line with camera, (pack shot) and exactly lined up.

Only a second or two, just enough for people to think " They use Duracells in CSI, must be the best batteries"

Program about "The Guillotine" death, and unresolved ending.


----------



## greg_in_canada

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*

I hate fake looking product placements like that. Natural ones l don't mind.

A popular Canadian comedy, Corner Gas (www.cornergas.com), often has shots inside the gas (petrol) station convenience store. Products are visible and identifiable but it is a natural setting and the camera doesn't pause to show off the products so it looks fine and doesn't jar you out of enjoying the show.

Greg


----------



## ringzero

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*



abvidledUK said:


> CSI NY: Really obvious close-up line up of Duracell "D" cells prior to being placed into large torch, all the Duracell names were in line with camera, (pack shot) and exactly lined up...Only a second or two, just enough for people to think " They use Duracells in CSI, must be the best batteries"




I've seen that show a few times, abvidledUK. The torches I remember the cops using were smaller, probably Surefire or Streamlight 2CR123a torches.

Did it show one of the regular cop characters carrying a bigger D-cell torch?


.


----------



## mdocod

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*

Product placement used to be slick and subliminal and semi-hidden and well blended, now days, I'll be watching a show, and it's so blatant, like, the actors might as well just stop what they are doing and break into a sales pitch.


----------



## jml90

Anyone know what light Vincent D'Onfrio used in the first episode of this season? I was thinging a SL Scorpion (led?).


----------



## pathalogical

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*



greg_in_canada said:


> I hate fake looking product placements like that. Natural ones l don't mind.
> 
> A popular Canadian comedy, Corner Gas (www.cornergas.com), often has shots inside the gas (petrol) station convenience store. Products are visible and identifiable but it is a natural setting and the camera doesn't pause to show off the products so it looks fine and doesn't jar you out of enjoying the show.
> 
> Greg


Unlike Trailer Park Boys, where everything is blurred out but you know they're still in front of a Tim Hortons !!! lol


----------



## jlomein

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*



pathalogical said:


> Unlike Trailer Park Boys, where everything is blurred out but you know they're still in front of a Tim Hortons !!! lol



That one might be due to the business not wanting to be associated with the programming...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*



jlomein said:


> That one might be due to the business not wanting to be associated with the programming...


 
Either that, or the Producers not wanting to give the Business free advertising.


----------



## jml90

Russianesq said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter - FUN WITH LIGHTS
> 
> http://www.aetv.com/videos/display.jsp?id=dog_whatgoesaround_webisode20


More like fun with laxitive.


----------



## kelmo

On Painkiller Jane they were using a Wolfeyes Rattlesnake and AE Powerlights.


----------



## AlexSchira

Just saw Transformers. 

Spotted a Surefire M6 in some suburban father's hand in a blackout. 
Pretty sure the Sector 7 agent was using a Streamlight Stylus until his hand moved, some kind of protruding LED penlight. 

...Bit envious of the built-in halogen beams on those Autobots...


----------



## Gunner12

I saw 1408 and the main character was using a Surefire C2.


----------



## LukeA

Dirty Jobs - Pelican 2390 (alligator farm), generic "1MCP spotlight" - multiple locations.

Recent Bones - two Surefire Z2 in opening scene.


----------



## Lee1959

tonight on a very old Twilight Zone Richard Basehart was using what looked like an old chrome Eveready D Cell head on a pistol gripped body with a white top mounted thumb switch.


----------



## elgarak

LukeA said:


> Recent Bones - two Surefire Z2 in opening scene.


Sure about that? Handled by the stars? Cause I know they have used Gladius/Insight on the show for quite some time... could be mistaken for a Z2.

(As to why I'm so sure: There was a scene where one light showed off the distinctive low battery flash -- besides the obvious blueness of an LED light.)


----------



## Lee1959

The have used Surefires a number of times on Bones, and yes it was Booth and other stars that used them. Dr. Brennan has used a Streamlight Stylus a number of times also.


----------



## Lee1959

Saw a couple more episodes of Twilight Zone last night, in one a State Trooper used what looked to be a 5 or 6 D cell chrome Eveready, and in the second the "spacemen" used 3 of the modded Evereadys I saw previously, chrome head and short pistol grip body with slide switch.


----------



## LukeA

elgarak said:


> Sure about that? Handled by the stars? Cause I know they have used Gladius/Insight on the show for quite some time... could be mistaken for a Z2.
> 
> (As to why I'm so sure: There was a scene where one light showed off the distinctive low battery flash -- besides the obvious blueness of an LED light.)



You're right. I definitely saw the blueness when they were shining them around. Plus they had hexagonal projections at the back of the body, instead of the ring of the Z2.


----------



## CRC123

I know CSI has used SureFire many times and shows like Law & Order and NYPD used to use Streamlight a lot. But moving on...has anyone seen the SureFire use in Transformers? The have the M900's on the guns that the soldiers are using and there is a good scene with the M6.


----------



## Abrams.357

in the movie Poseidon they had about 5 surefire M4s and i think they were painted orange to look like emergency lights, they had the lanyards too i think!


----------



## jml90

AlexSchira said:


> Just saw Transformers.
> 
> Spotted a Surefire M6 in some suburban father's hand in a blackout.
> Pretty sure the Sector 7 agent was using a Streamlight Stylus until his hand moved, some kind of protruding LED penlight.
> 
> ...Bit envious of the built-in halogen beams on those Autobots...



Was that an M6?


----------



## Size15's

An "M6" is a SureFire M6 Special Operations TacticalLight.






Maglite of some type (3D perhaps?)
Streamlight UltraStinger
Maglite of some type (2D perhaps?)
TigerLight 8" FBOP version
SureFire M6
SureFire 10X
SureFire 9AN+KT3





This shows two 10X's, a pair of proto-type SureFires, an M4 and an M4-CB, and one M6-CB & two M6's.


----------



## tebore

jml90 said:


> Was that an M6?



Sure was. I just saw Transformers last night. 

What lamp was the dad using?


----------



## defusion

Size15's said:


> An "M6" is a SureFire M6 Special Operations TacticalLight.


you just faked that your misread that post so you could post more pictures of your surefire collection didn't you?:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

It's been a long day... what can I say?


----------



## elgarak

I for one welcome any picture from our Surefire overlord. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## jml90

tebore said:


> Sure was. I just saw Transformers last night.
> 
> What lamp was the dad using?



Hmm for some reason I thought the handle looked skinnier, but you fellas know FAR more than I do.


----------



## Busse

Size15's said:


> An "M6" is a SureFire M6 Special Operations TacticalLight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglite of some type (3D perhaps?)
> Streamlight UltraStinger
> Maglite of some type (2D perhaps?)
> TigerLight 8" FBOP version
> SureFire M6
> SureFire 10X
> SureFire 9AN+KT3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows two 10X's, a pair of proto-type SureFires, an M4 and an M4-CB, and one M6-CB & two M6's.


 

Did you blank out the serial numbers on those!?:duh2:


----------



## Size15's

Busse said:


> Did you blank out the serial numbers on those!?:duh2:


Welcome to CPF
I did not. To which are you referring?


----------



## Daniel_sk

Size15's said:


> Welcome to CPF
> I did not. To which are you referring?


He was probably referring to the two proto-type Surefires on the second picture, these don't have serial numbers (proto-types usually don't have them). I was looking at the picture for a moment too, then I noticed the text under the picture .


----------



## Size15's

The Lamp Module is the normal LU20. The proto-type component is the CombatGrip body (aka MZ90).


----------



## Xanteen

Yep- The dad was using an M6 to light up the backyard in Transformers. Dude's got the right gear!


----------



## jml90

Watching L&O SVU and saw what looked to be an SL Scorpion and an SL20 or a large C cell Mag.


----------



## jlomein

Xanteen said:


> Yep- The dad was using an M6 to light up the backyard in Transformers. Dude's got the right gear!



I noticed the father was carrying the SF M6 in one hand, but in the other he has an unusual lamp/lantern type device...looked fluorescent or something.


----------



## 1wrx7

The SWAT shows on A&E have lots of good weaponlight shots. One was broad daylight at an outdoor shooting range. 8-12 SWAT officers draw up their carbines, hit the pressure pads and fire bursts while advancing forward towards very lit up targets. Painfull enough to have 200+ lumens in your eyes let alone what comes next


----------



## Monocrom

1wrx7 said:


> The SWAT shows on A&E have lots of good weaponlight shots. One was broad daylight at an outdoor shooting range. 8-12 SWAT officers draw up their carbines, hit the pressure pads and fire bursts while advancing forward towards very lit up targets. Painfull enough to have 200+ lumens in your eyes let alone what comes next


 
Could you see which Make & Models they were using?


----------



## Cornkid

*m6 in "Transformers"*

The main character's pops was carrying an M6 guardian when inspecting his room. That was kinda funny. *ironic even, as he was portrayed as being rather stingy*

tom


----------



## shadowbuds

*Re: m6 in "Transformers"*

Speaking of transformers, (sorry to derail) did anyone notice everyone using BRIGHT GREEN LASERS SO EVERYONE CAN FIND THEM... What was that about? I know we use IR lasers to mark targets in our military, were they doing that for show? :green:​


----------



## LEDcandle

*Re: m6 in "Transformers"*

Yeah I noticed the M6 too.. made a wild guess from the moment I saw the light shining into the camera (estimating the bezel size, i guessed it wasn't a mag..haha) .... seems to be a popular light for most movies. I wonder whether they picked it up from another movie or someone in the props dept is a flashaholic; cuz if I didn't know better, I would just buy a mag for filming!


----------



## kelmo

I watched "Shooter" with the Wife. She pointed out that Agent Memphis was using a Surefire (G2). Thats my Girl!!!


----------



## defusion

kelmo said:


> I watched "Shooter" with the Wife. She pointed out that Agent Memphis was using a Surefire (G2). Thats my Girl!!!


what? i missed something :|
usually i notice such stuff, but i don't recall from watching shooter. I even watched it twice!


----------



## DM51

In a recent episode of NCIS (new series) I saw Gibbs using a Fenix L0D.


----------



## Blindasabat

In the new series Burn Notice, the main character uses a Streamlight Scorpion when searching someone's house - mouth holding it at one time. Good enough view of it to easily identify it.


----------



## jml90

Blindasabat said:


> In the new series Burn Notice, the main character uses a Streamlight Scorpion when searching someone's house - mouth holding it at one time. Good enough view of it to easily identify it.



That;s what I thought it was! I think there was one in 1408 aswell that he uses to look in a duct and to spot a sign. Watching US Marshalls the other night they used Magchargers when the plane went down.


----------



## 1wrx7

I could see SF M500 dedicated front ends on the M4's. Most of them seemed to have turbo heads but I couldn't tell if they were 3 cell or 6 cell. Whenever I've seen MP5's they use the SF dedicated front ends as well.



Monocrom said:


> Could you see which Make & Models they were using?


----------



## Monocrom

Hey, thanks for the info.


----------



## TorchEnvy

*Re: CSI: NY: Duracell product placement*



pathalogical said:


> Unlike Trailer Park Boys, where everything is blurred out but you know they're still in front of a Tim Hortons !!! lol



And to think I got hooked on that show simply because I ran across a reference to it in the Wiki article for the band Rush, where it mentions Alex Lifeson's appearance on the show. Suddenly I've watched four seasons. Thank you, Netflix! :thumbsup:


----------



## VT-Metal-VT

In the movie "Catacombs" the protagonist uses (in my opinion...) a Surefire Beast with a neverending runtime!! :lolsign::lolsign:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449471/


----------



## CLHC

Well, in one of the photo group shot of the Chapmans (of Dog the Bounty Hunter), one of the fellows is pointing a Tri.Lux.Maglite of some sort. . .


----------



## Monocrom

CHC said:


> Well, in one of the photo group shot of the Chapmans (of Dog the Bounty Hunter), one of the fellows is pointing a Tri.Lux.Maglite of some sort. . .


 
I've noticed that they'll often-times use large, hand-held spotlights. Can't tell from which company though.


----------



## LuxLuthor

elgarak said:


> Sign of being a flashaholic: You use the back and still button on TiVo and DVD player whenever a flashlight passes by, to identify it (even if other family members are present).



LOL! Just did that tonight while watching the original Stargate SG1 movie. Got general "What is your problem" & "Leave it the [email protected]#$ alone." They were using Maxabeam before they got killed in the pyramid. I then tried to explain how that light works, but they began huring stuff at me.


----------



## DM51

LuxLuthor said:


> LOL! Just did that tonight while watching the original Stargate SG1 movie. Got general "What is your problem" & "Leave it the [email protected]#$ alone." They were using Maxabeam before they got killed in the pyramid. I then tried to explain how that light works, but they began huring stuff at me.


LOL, I'm very relieved to hear I'm not the only one. I get pitying looks and a chorus of groans from my family when I do this, and then if I try to explain I get shouted down, lol.


----------



## senna94

I was watching an old classic "Airport 77" yesterday and saw the pilot using a pretty bright Maglite looking flashlight. If any of you recall it is the scene where the captain goes down to the cargo hold. I would say it is a ROP,but I don't think they existed back then. A special Hollywood mod?? Any ideas??
:shrug:


----------



## elgarak

senna94 said:


> I was watching an old classic "Airport 77" yesterday and saw the pilot using a pretty bright Maglite looking flashlight. If any of you recall it is the scene where the captain goes down to the cargo hold. I would say it is a ROP,but I don't think they existed back then. A special Hollywood mod?? Any ideas??
> :shrug:



Pretty sure that's a mod. None of the unmodded flashlights before 1980 or so showed up nicely on film. That's a combined effect of off-the-shelf flashlights getting brighter, and film sensitivities getting higher. In the early 80s, a big leap of sensitivities seemed to happen. Now Maglites at least showed some light, but were still rather dim. If they wanted them light up, they had to be modded. Quite often with hidden cables to the nearest power outlet.

I was watching the original "Mission: Impossible" TV show from 1968, and there you had a hard time noticing the lights were even on, unless they photographed directly into it.

Before that, in the 50s, I quite often noticed that they simulated the effect of the handheld light with an off camera, cable powered spotlight. It's pretty hilarious when you see the beam not doing what the actor's doing, when the spotlight operator missed out.


----------



## jml90

Watching CMT I saw a Rodney Atkins video for "These Are My People" he looked like he was using a Thor spotlight to look into the crowd.


----------



## LukeA

jml90 said:


> Watching CMT I saw a Rodney Atkins video for "These Are My People" he looked like he was using a Thor spotlight to look into the crowd.



It's bad form to blind your fans.


----------



## 276

Abrams.357 said:


> in the movie Poseidon they had about 5 surefire M4s and i think they were painted orange to look like emergency lights, they had the lanyards too i think!



U beat me to it i was going to say the same thing a few weeks ago when i watched it fully on tv


----------



## Size15's

Check out the bedtime reading light used by the little boy in The Spiderwick Chronicles (movie trailer on apple.com/trailers).


----------



## Lee1959

They used a variety of Maglights, several pewter ones, in a Discovery channel special in Egypt, The Lost Queen.


----------



## KeyGrip

Sam's dad uses a SF M6 during "Transformers". Think about it; an entire movie full of giant robots, and one of the things that wows me the most is a flashlight. :huh:


----------



## LukeA

Size15's said:


> Check out the bedtime reading light used by the little boy in The Spiderwick Chronicles (movie trailer on apple.com/trailers).



Without watching, I'm going to guess it's an Aviator. Let's see if I' right.

Edit: Nope, but close. Realisticly, how could he possibly use that thing to read?


----------



## senna94

LukeA said:


> Without watching, I'm going to guess it's an Aviator. Let's see if I' right.
> 
> Edit: Nope, but close. Realisticly, how could he possibly use that thing to read?



Nope, it is a Surefire M6!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jml90

LukeA said:


> It's bad form to blind your fans.



Indeed, he also drives his truck through
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXcOGS5n71M


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Is it Surefire M3 they are using in the beginning of "The Reaping"?


----------



## Monocrom

Just saw Sin City again, last night. The motorcycle officer uses a MagCharger when he shines the light on Dwight's face.... with the dead detective sitting in the passenger seat.


----------



## MetalHead

In the latest episode of Psych, Gus pulled out a flashlight and I could swear the sound of the click was that of a Fenix!:naughty:

Shawn: "Gah, that things brighter than the sun, your gonna give me glaucoma"
Gus: "you dont just get glaucoma shawn."
:twothumbs

You could never see the actual light, but I'm thinking L1P since it fit completely in his hands. Also, the tint sorta had a luxeon purple hue to it.


----------



## elgarak

Repeat after me: "No sound made by any device in any TV show is ever the right one!"

Example: "CSI: NY": Surefire A2 clicks! oo:


----------



## lucio

in "rumble fish", a forgotten movie from Coppola, the cop uses a MAG-LITE. I think it is a 3D.


----------



## Destroid Monster

In 'Transformer', Sam's father was using a Surefire M6 (Non CB) to search the house after the power supply was disrupted.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Yep, definately an SF M6. I noticed that.

But then I guess we tend to look out for such things.:thumbsup:

Anyone see the first part of Ghost Hunters - Manson Murders. After the lights go out we see the second team in the guest bedroom using what looks to be an old CMG infinity to read the dial on their EMF meter. It could have also been a Peak 1AA 1 Led torch though. The wierd thing was that you couldn't see any light coming out of it. I know they film using infra red, but what kind of led colour will show nothing on Infra red? Blue? Green? - surely not white...

Anyone... (The clip is available on good ol' Youtube!)


Be lucky...


----------



## FlashSpyJ

elgarak said:


> Repeat after me: "No sound made by any device in any TV show is ever the right one!"
> 
> Example: "CSI: NY": Surefire A2 clicks! oo:



In the beginning of the reaping I think they are using SF M3:s, and thay make a click sound when they turn it on, dont think they got the click on tailcap, beause they hold down the thumb...but I could be wrong


----------



## Nyctophiliac

FlashSpyJ said:


> In the beginning of the reaping I think they are using SF M3:s, and thay make a click sound when they turn it on, dont think they got the click on tailcap, beause they hold down the thumb...but I could be wrong




To reiterate 'elgarak', and drawing on my 18 yrs experience as a sound editor, most sounds you hear on TV or film are not on the recorded production sound but are added on at the Post Production phase, editing or the Mix. These can be because the Director wishes it to make this sound, or merely on the whim of the Editor/Sound Designer/Re-Recording mixer. Or just because the real sound is deemed boring. 

For instance, most people I know will disable the beeps on their Mobile/Cell phones because it is irritating to hear all the time. But on film, most editors will put the appropriate or inappropriate beeps back in, often not from the same phone. The Directors will like this because they know the phone was a dummy on set and not able to be switched on, and hearing the sounds makes them happy that the audience will accept their fake as the genuine article.

For the same reason (The Director/Producer's vulnerability) when scenes are filmed on a soundstage, there will be lots of out of vision sounds played in to create the illusion that the sets are: in a city, in the arctic, in a jungle, in the middle of a rainstorm etc etc. I'm sure you get the idea.

It so happens that if reality of the on location/set recording doesn't tell the story, we add sounds that should. That's why all torches click and all guns sound like explosions ( What a tangled web we weave...)

I have to do this for a living...:sick2::sigh:



Be lucky...


----------



## jml90

On Law and Order the other day Det. Green pulled a yellow G2 out of the victim's car.
On Psych Gus pulled out an LED flashlight from his pcoket shaped like a P3D-CE and shined it in Shawn's eyes. "Ahh Gus that's brighter than the sun, I think you just gave me glaucoma.".


----------



## CLHC

Saw the movie HOT FUZZ and looks like the towns folks (NWA) all had Streamlight Stinger HPs. . .


----------



## Lee1959

The old host of Cities of the Underground used a Surefire personal flashlight, I see the new host has used a Minimag (could be a Brinkman Minimag clone I suppose too) in several episodes as his personal flashlight I havent seen it well enough to tell if the head is longer as in the LED version or if it is the old version.


----------



## kelmo

On "Good Eats (the Coffee episode)" Alton was using a KL1 headed Surefire.

My favorite scene in "Alone in the Dark" was when Tara Reid couldn't turn off her SF M6. The scariest scene was when the security guard gets killed in a dark museum, Christian Slater and Tara Reid run away into the dark leaving the guards M6 on ground! The movie sucked bigtime but it was entertaining to watch Tara Reid run around with a SF M6! Man I'm such a nerd...


----------



## parnass

A homicide detective used a TIROS version Inova T3 flashlight on an episode of _48 Hours_ last night.


----------



## Lumalee

I know its old now, but just watched Kids action movie Stormbreaker, and the lead role kid used a flashlight to nav some underground passages and caves, seemed a good light, nice tight beam and the usual blue tint, my son said go on Dad whats that one, oh crap I thought as I had been trying to ID it for a few minutes but couldnt, looked a bit like a Nite Ops, but wasnt sure, also in one shot the tailcap button is a red /orange colour, dont know if it was glowing or just a bright coloured rubber boot on the switch, any ways, I was wondering if anyone knew what it was.

Cheers in advance

Lee


----------



## picard

*LED light used in movie "the omen"*

did anyone see the movie the Omen in 2006?
the reporter used a handheld LED light that resemble a M6. It was powerful light. I just can't identify it. I knew it was LED because it had slight bluish tint.


----------



## WildChild

kelmo said:


> I watched "Shooter" with the Wife. She pointed out that Agent Memphis was using a Surefire (G2). Thats my Girl!!!



Noticed it too yesterday! Black G2. By the way, incan G2 has a nice beam!


----------



## coldlocus

*Re: LED light used in movie "the omen"*



picard said:


> did anyone see the movie the Omen in 2006?
> the reporter used a handheld LED light that resemble a M6. It was powerful light. I just can't identify it. I knew it was LED because it had slight bluish tint.


 
+1 on that question.


----------



## MikeSalt

*The Bill*

Hahahahahaha, just watched the Bill, which is a British police series. The flashlight they pulled out to investigate a crime scene was pathetic. You could miss a whole body with that thing, never mind a subtle clue. But at least it was genuinely a yellowish beam, unlike a Hollywood 'pure bright white' beam which evidently has been visually enhanced.:thumbsdow


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: The Bill*

I should think I'd be very suprised if they pulled out any decent torch on that show. It is a low budget soap after all.

I do remember they had some Dragon lights to illuminate a 'jumper' at a block of flats once. That was back in the days of only twice a week though.


Be lucky...


----------



## 999snafu

*Re: The Bill*

To be honest though, that is a fair representation of what most british cops carry.

I'm a british cop, (I carry an Orb Raw, a Gladius and modded Mag) but apart from me I can only think of two cops who carry a decent torch. 

One has an SF G2 and the other an SF 9P, apart from that I've never seen a cop with anything other than a standard 2AA or 2AAA Minimag or at most a standard 2D Mag. (theres even quite a few who just don't have torches at all believe it or not!!!)


----------



## Norm

*Re: The Bill*

The Bill used to be one of my favourite shows, I would never miss an episode, unfortunately it has gone down hill over the past couple of years.
Norm


----------



## elgarak

Never seen "The Bill", but I doubt that the yellowness of the beam is the result of lacking "visual enhancement". It's merely the crappy lighting combined with a crappy light that is so predominant on British television -- I call it "BBC photography".


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Bill*



999snafu said:


> To be honest though, that is a fair representation of what most british cops carry.
> 
> I'm a british cop, (I carry an Orb Raw, a Gladius and modded Mag) but apart from me I can only think of two cops who carry a decent torch.
> 
> One has an SF G2 and the other an SF 9P, apart from that I've never seen a cop with anything other than a standard 2AA or 2AAA Minimag or at most a standard 2D Mag. (theres even quite a few who just don't have torches at all believe it or not!!!)


 
So what do they do if a susperct runs into a darkened warehouse??


----------



## flash_bang

*Re: The Bill*

my guess is let them go, call for backup, plunge headlong into the black abyss, or some combination thereof.
I'm trying to spot some flashlights on commericals and in the news, but nothing so far 
HAGO!
Flash


----------



## RedLED

nikon said:


> I just watched the movie A SOUND OF THUNDER. It's based on an old Ray Bradbury story about time travel. Pretty good film. All the good guys and gals carry Surefire M4's.


 
I got to know Bradbury and had lunch with him a few times in the Palm Springs area. What stories!

Best,

RL


----------



## WildChild

*Re: The Bill*



MikeSalt said:


> Hahahahahaha, just watched the Bill, which is a British police series. The flashlight they pulled out to investigate a crime scene was pathetic. You could miss a whole body with that thing, never mind a subtle clue. But at least it was genuinely a yellowish beam, unlike a Hollywood 'pure bright white' beam which evidently has been visually enhanced.:thumbsdow



Flashlight beams are probably not visually enhanced! You will notice, when we see the light coming from the flashlights, it's almost always bright white. When we see the spot on objects, it's now yellowish. Incan light emit a lot of infrared light from it's window/lens and cameras are usually sensitive to infrared. But when we see object, they absorb the infrared and don't reflect them, like they can reflect some colors, so only yellow stay. A good test you can do is with a digicam and a remote control. Point the IR diode to the camera, and look in the camera screen, then push a button. You will see the diode illuminate while it stays completely dark when you look directly at it!  

What I explained was true with what I've seen recently in the movie "Shooter". The guy had a SureFire G2, when we saw directly the flashlight, pure white light was coming out of it. But when we saw the hotspot, it was yellowish. The funny part is that I think it was a nice real world beam shot example of the G2!  I now want the G2L since a few folks here said the beam was about the same!


----------



## elgarak

*Re: The Bill*



WildChild said:


> Flashlight beams are probably not visually enhanced! You will notice, when we see the light coming from the flashlights, it's almost always bright white. When we see the spot on objects, it's now yellowish. Incan light emit a lot of infrared light from it's window/lens and cameras are usually sensitive to infrared. But when we see object, they absorb the infrared and don't reflect them, like they can reflect some colors, so only yellow stay. A good test you can do is with a digicam and a remote control. Point the IR diode to the camera, and look in the camera screen, then push a button. You will see the diode illuminate while it stays completely dark when you look directly at it!
> 
> What I explained was true with what I've seen recently in the movie "Shooter". The guy had a SureFire G2, when we saw directly the flashlight, pure white light was coming out of it. But when we saw the hotspot, it was yellowish. The funny part is that I think it was a nice real world beam shot example of the G2!  I now want the G2L since a few folks here said the beam was about the same!


Another, more important problem, is that movies are made with a camera (and usually film emulsion) that has a vastly different spectral (color) response than the naked eye and other (still photography) cameras and film emulsions. Just compare the color appearance of a "making of" video, set or prop photographss with that of the same scene or prop appearing in the movie.

The film emulsion is adjusted to let incan light appear white, like sunlight -- for nearly a century, that was the only way to get artificial lighting for the shooting of movies, with the artificial light used to emulate sunlight quite often.

The aforementioned "BBC photography" stands out, to me, since they do not get this color balance right.


----------



## Size15's

Does anybody watch Dexter? I don't have HD TV so I wasn't able to make out the exact model used by Angel Batista in Circle of Friends (Season 1, Episode 7)
I think it could be a SureFire 12ZM - it appears to have an SRTH and be four-SF123A's long.


----------



## elgarak

I am watching "CSI:NY" right now; as has been pointed out repeatedly, they use a Surefire A2 (with red LEDs) on the show, which, strangely, clicks  (one of my pet peeves). However, in this episode (the last of season 2) they overdid it -- the light clicks _twice_, for the red separate from the main beam. But only when you can see the reds coming on -- in most other scenes they used a simple one click sound.


----------



## Monocrom

In "CSI," Catherine uses a Surefire M4 Devastator in several episodes.


----------



## REparsed

*Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

What flashlight did Tom Hanks have in the movie ‘Castaway’? It’s been a while since I’ve seen the movie but I remember it was a small EDC that he recovered from the dead pilot’s pocket. 

What flashlight should he of had? Maybe a solar led light?


----------



## turbodog

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

streamlight scorpion


----------



## turbodog

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

Solar led?

NO.

Green laser.

Point it at an aircraft.... and he would have been rescued (and jailed) by nightfall.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

How about . . . .


Any Fenix with an S-O-S mode !


___:nana:___

_


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*



Burgess said:


> How about . . . .
> Any Fenix with an S-O-S mode !
> _


 
Love my Fenix lights, but if someone was passing by in a plane or ship, they'd be long gone before it blinked out S and O.


----------



## KuoH

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

Heck even if it were visible the entire time, the passerby probably wouldn't have the patience to wait it out. The way the UI is designed, we can't even tap it out manually if we actually needed to.

KuoH



WadeF said:


> ...but if someone was passing by in a plane or ship, they'd be long gone before it blinked out S and O.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*



KuoH said:


> Heck even if it were visible the entire time, the passerby probably wouldn't have the patience to wait it out. The way the UI is designed, we can't even tap it out manually if we actually needed to.
> 
> KuoH



just hit me, maybe thats why there is SOS mode? As a safety feature, how ironic if you was in distress and the only light you had was a fenix, but hey! you cant signal SOS!!
I have never had to use it, but I do want to be able to.
Think of the comments from the nonflashaholics if a situaion like that would occur...


----------



## fluke

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

I can signal S O S with my L2T V2.0 with the new tactical switch 

Well if it wasnt fitted to my P3D Rebel


----------



## DM51

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

I'm pretty sure the light in the film was a Mag Solitaire (1xAAA).


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*

It was a Streamlight Scorpion - it flooded like they do, and lasted for hours and hours running on their Hollywood HW123A batteries can nobody outside the film industry can match!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Tom Hanks ‘Castaway’ light*



WadeF said:


> Love my Fenix lights, but if someone was passing by in a plane or ship, they'd be long gone before it blinked out S and O.


 
I'm thinking a Surefire M6, and manual strobe!


----------



## kelmo

I just saw the "Borne Ultimatum." When he sets the ambush in the Paris apartment he tapes what appears to be a 9P to a fan.

Very good movie!


----------



## Lee1959

Yesterday on Dirty Jobs Mike was using what looked like an Underwater Kinetics, could not tell the model, while working inside of an Air Force fuel bladder.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

kelmo said:


> I just saw the "Borne Ultimatum." When he sets the ambush in the Paris apartment he tapes what appears to be a 9P to a fan.
> 
> Very good movie!



Im quite sure that its a Mini MagLite, had to check! 
Such a new movie, with spy theme, and they cant find a more "spy" like light?
But the mini mag is suppose to be a good cubaton too...


----------



## kelmo

Your probably right. It did have that crappy Mag flood beam.


----------



## REparsed

Flashlights deserve their own credits at the end of the movie.


----------



## FrogmanM

Saw Balls for Fury last weekend, and I"m pretty sure I saw a M6 strapped up to one of those Multiple Grenade Launchers that Christopher Walken was packin' towards the end of the film... guess they wanted a big torch with a big gun.


Mayo


----------



## byron8

REparsed said:


> Flashlights deserve their own credits at the end of the movie.




Don't know if you saw Firehouse Dog, but Pelican would not like to give credit to their Big Ed flashlight used in the movie because it showed a fireman dropping it when he was on a ladder and showed a closeup of the flashlight breaking into many pieces. Maybe the Brightstar Responder folks paid the movie to show the Big Ed breaking when dropped. Brightstar guarantees that their light can drop from 30 feet.


----------



## Chronos

Lee1959 said:


> Yesterday on Dirty Jobs Mike was using what looked like an Underwater Kinetics, could not tell the model, while working inside of an Air Force fuel bladder.


I thought it was a pelican light, designed for such jobs.


----------



## Lee1959

An incad Minimag was used to show Mike Rowe the inside of a boiler on a boat on Dirty Jobs. 

A detective used an Inova X5 to look at a crime scene on First 48.


----------



## Lee1959

Chronos said:


> I thought it was a pelican light, designed for such jobs.


 

It may have been a Pelican, I only caught a glance at it while flicking the channels, but it looked to me like my old UK dive light from that glance, could be wrong though.


----------



## LukeA

Lee1959 said:


> It may have been a Pelican, I only caught a glance at it while flicking the channels, but it looked to me like my old UK dive light from that glance, could be wrong though.


It's a Pelican 2000 with the clip removed, and I posted it on the previous page.


----------



## Tempora

I have just seen a Maxabeam with an Infrared Filter in Detective Monk
Its amazing and it was used to check bodily fluids in a hotel room.
Season 1
Episode Monk takes a vacation


----------



## Size15's

Tempora said:


> I have just seen a Maxabeam with an Infrared Filter in Detective Monk
> Its amazing and it was used to check bodily fluids in a hotel room.
> Season 1
> Episode Monk takes a vacation


IR light is used for "night vision".
UV light is used for forensic search & identification, often in combination with orange coloured goggles. Different UV wavelengths and goggle tints expose different substances (etc) of forensic interest.

The movie 'Blade' used MaxaBeam with "UV" filter as well (although this was for hunting vampires)


----------



## Tempora

Well, it was mentioned that it was an infrared light and it was red in colour nut i think that it is another spectrum near IR which is also useful to the forensic science.
I wonder why they did not just use UV.


----------



## Size15's

IR light is used in spectromicroscopy, and in photography (IR-filtered camera) - I wasn't aware of its use for forensic illumination of crime scenes


----------



## flash_bang

the one chick at the beginning of epic movie uses a UV INOVA X5 to look at some pictures.


----------



## jumpstat

CSI uses multiple Surefires and Nikon cameras, a good way to get publicity by both makers


----------



## jml90

Saw the movie _Superbad_ in one scene the officers used two magchargers as lightsabers in the police car and when they entered a house they had either a Scorpion or a G2


----------



## kelmo

OK I purchased John Carpenter's "The Thing" this weekend. One of my all time favorite creepy movies. At the end of the movie, Garry, the base commander is placing dynamite charges to destroy the alien. He has a maglight literally strapped to his head. The light starts to malfunction, he stops, trys to get it going and gets zapped by the alien!

A warning to all, ALWAYS HAVE A BACKUP!!!

I watched that scene three times...


----------



## Sigman

...closing this one & continuing here.


----------

